# Driveler #104 + 1= Driveler #10......Uhhhhh...#105



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey, we only in kindergarten!

Mrusic video in da works....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

you membered the smiley.. Go Jeff Fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Now member the music


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

This thread needs some sesame street music!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you membered the smiley.. Go Jeff Fa fa





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Now member the music


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, we only in kindergarten!
> 
> Mrusic video in da works....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, we only in kindergarten!
> 
> Mrusic video in da works....


 thank you Jeff faa faahhh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got it Jeff fafa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got it Jeff fafa



  Mr Rogers is da man!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

Lock it down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Lock it down



Wrong thread ya idjit


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Hdmo3 is a fast Lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got it Jeff fafa



Git ya a drank?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Yall need to tahnk Mrs H.. I was gonna post some Barney.  " I love you.  You love me.  Were a happy family"


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hdmo3 is a fast Lil fella



I've heard that complaint before


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

This thread title=


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got an interesting thread idea that I will be posting on Tueday January the 21st.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I've heard that complaint before



Awww, Im sorry little fella.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Great video Jeff. Some nice Teachers in it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I've got an interesting thread idea that I will be posting on Tueday January the 21st.



Oh god.........i see the 10,000th post all over again   I still wake up with cold sweats from that fiasco


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

+  =  2


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wrong thread ya idjit







hdm03 said:


> I've heard that complaint before


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I've got an interesting thread idea that I will be posting on Tueday January the 21st.



Thank you


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Oh god.........i see the 10,000th post all over again   I still wake up with cold sweats from that fiasco


Blowed your mind didn't it?


Jeff C. said:


> +  =  2



A+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thank you



You're welcome KyDawg.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

Somebody say something funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

something funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

something funny


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Something funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> something funny





havin_fun_huntin said:


> something funny



great minds


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

What do you call a pony's cough?











A LITTLE HOARSE!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Something funny



 your too late...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

What is the definition of a good farmer?








A MAN OUTSTANDING IN HIS FIELD!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Blowed your mind didn't it?



It blowed alright!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

What's brown and sticky?
















A stick.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Something funnier


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> something funny





havin_fun_huntin said:


> something funny





mattech said:


> Something funny



 Buncha idjits....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It blowed alright!



Now that's something funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you call a pony's cough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puhleaze!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah it blowed!



You stop that W2H!


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your too late...



I know, stupid hospital wifi


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Why did the man dump ground beef on his head?











He wanted a meatier shower!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What's brown and sticky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mattech said:


> Something funnier


Say something even funnier.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your too late...



 so were you....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

i crack myself up sometimes


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> You're welcome KyDawg.



Thanks for you welcome Strang.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

i bet i'll get another award for my comedy skillz


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

this page is going fast


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for you welcome Strang.



You're welcome for the thanks KyDawg+


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

goin' to drank a lil drank and smoke a lil smoke


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

yep


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt, stringmusic+, hdm03+, mattech, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C., Keebs+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> goin' to drank a lil drank and smoke a lil smoke



You gonna hurt yo'self lil fella.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

i may pee myself; but it shouldn't hurt


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Why did Tigger stick his head in the toilet?





He was looking for pooh.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Why did Tigger stick his head in the toilet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i may pee myself; but it shouldn't hurt



It will if you have a kidney stone.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i may pee myself; but it shouldn't hurt



Na you'll just get that warm tingly feeling all over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Workin2Hunt, stringmusic+, hdm03+, mattech, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C., Keebs+



Workin on that 

 mattech+, stringmusic+, havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt+, Keebs+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

I was reading this book today, The History of Glue. I couldn't put it down


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

I went to the local video shop and I said, 'Can I borrow Batman Forever?' He said, 'No, you'll have to bring it back tomorrow'


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

A bicycle can't stand alone because it is two-tired


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

What do you get from a pampered cow?







Spoiled milk.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

If you don't pay your exorcist you get repossessed


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

What does a nosey pepper do?




It gets jalepeno business.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> What does a nosey pepper do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

what did that fish say again mattech?


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

What did the femur say to the patella?



I kneed you.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what did that fish say again mattech?



It said "there's a big wall that stops all the water from leaving the lake"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Later. Time to start the weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs, lets go.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

y'all have a good'un


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Bye mud.. bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> It said "there's a big wall that stops all the water from leaving the lake"



mattech=string=martin?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> y'all have a good'un



Bye Strang.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

I heard a joke about Plano; TX today; but I can't repeat it here


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> What did the femur say to the patella?
> 
> 
> 
> I kneed you.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Bye mud.. bye keebs


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what did that fish say again mattech?





stringmusic said:


> It said "there's a big wall that stops all the water from leaving the lake"



Did I spell it wrong?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 17, 2014)

A dam.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Bye hdm03; congrats on your award


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Bye Strang.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2014)

kindergarden and noone has tooted yet?   please


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Bye everyone, Im out too  have a good adn safe weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Bye hdm0tree


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry I cut out early.....went deer hunting...anybody else go?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you cut out some paperdolls.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2014)

Grilled bacon wrapped hamburger steaks with homemade mashed taters, homemade portabella mushroom gravy, and some sauteed asparagus.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did you cut out some paperdolls.



I said cut out early ....not cut out paperdol.........aw just forget about it.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got a new/used phone and Jeff C. aint on my contacts.
AND da smiley faces aint workin. BANGIN HEADS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm Mad face. Cause my smilies aint workin. REALLY?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a new/used phone and Jeff C. aint on my contacts.
> AND da smiley faces aint workin. BANGIN HEADS.



.   There's one mrs. hornet22


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

dares yo mad face....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> I said cut out early ....not cut out paperdol.........aw just forget about it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs.hornett22+new phone= - no digits


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

*WARNING* - *WARNING* - I AM "WISER".....'nuff said...




rydert said:


> I said cut out early ....not cut out paperdol.........aw just forget about it.....


too funny, really, I love it when KyDawgMoultrieboy gits his panties in a wad......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a new/used phone and Jeff C. aint on my contacts.
> AND da smiley faces aint workin. BANGIN HEADS.


Can you get text's now???????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm Mad face. Cause my smilies aint workin. REALLY?


But, can YOU Get Texts?????


Jeff C. said:


> mrs.hornett22+new phone= - no digits



 Jeff-Faahhh-Faaaa quit!!!!!
I am sitting here wiff my head in a plastic helmet getting a "hair treatment"...... yeah, I'm coloring my hair....... gonna probably meet a couple of my sis's at Mama's tomorrow....... uuummm, ya'll, I ain't told ya'll 'bout some stuff going on, so would ya'll please, just say a little prayer/thought for me tomorrow? no details, just, yaknow, well.......I luvs ya'll...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Great, just Great, I come in & all you all decide to leave, well, Thank you very much, FINE, I'll go walkin in da moonlite by myself then!  oooppss, 'scuse me, I needs to tend to something.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Come back here you....you.....you lil ninjy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Come back here you....you.....you lil ninjy!



I ain't "ninjy"!! I'm just flittin around trying to find some of ya'll, I needs some driveler hugs, big time!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hi!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hi!



 I guess he don't luvs me no mo..........



Jeff-Fah-Faaahhh.......... I gotta go finish the "hair thang"............ be back in a bit............carry on....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I guess he don't luvs me no mo..........
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff-Fah-Faaahhh.......... I gotta go finish the "hair thang"............ be back in a bit............carry on....



 oh look, I didn't even see/notice neither..........see how easy it is???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

keebs said:


> Oh look, i didn't even see/notice neither..........see how easy it is???:d



bamm!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I guess he don't luvs me no mo..........
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff-Fah-Faaahhh.......... I gotta go finish the "hair thang"............ be back in a bit............carry on....



Sorry, Keebs. 
What color hair you sporting now?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bamm!





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Keebs.
> What color hair you sporting now?



 you know I don't go "different", Just "hi-lited" that's all........... same 'ol , same 'ol........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

Evening youngins


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Hfh, I got something for you and Lil miss sunshine. I hope you like it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

I.Give.Up.................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2014)

keebshassomenewcolor





Calendar says Saturday but the clock says coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you.

Gobblin, you must have been smart this morning because you left that "white screen" for me I see.  Tried about an hour ago but couldn't get on here so I started washing clothes, eating breakfast, and reading the newspaper instead.  Normal routine stuff when I can't get online here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2014)

= Good mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2014)

Enjoyed a McDonalds breakfast ( dine in ) and watched fox news ... Surprised to see fox in a place like McDonalds


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Enjoyed a McDonalds breakfast ( dine in ) and watched fox news ... Surprised to see fox in a place like McDonalds



Don't even recall ever being in a McDonald's with a tv on, much less Fox news. Interesting!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lunch at da Varsity. Watched basketball. 
What'll ya HAAAAAAVE


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lunch at da Varsity. Watched basketball.
> What'll ya HAAAAAAVE



Was you at the varsity in atlanter or mayretta?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't even recall ever being in a McDonald's with a tv on, much less Fox news. Interesting!



Its a fancyan Jiff, 3 dollar cover charge to get in!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Was you at the varsity in atlanter or mayretta?



Athens, silly. GO DAWGS! 
Went to that one in Lanter one time. Walked in, saw da crowd, turned round and walked out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Athens, silly. GO DAWGS!
> Went to that one in Lanter one time. Walked in, saw da crowd, turned round and walked out.



No racist remarks on the forum womanz!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> No racist remarks on the forum womanz!



She's keeping it real.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She's keeping it real.



Plus, she ain got time fo dat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She's keeping it real.





Jeff C. said:


> Plus, she ain got time fo dat!



Got dat right. JACK


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Neighbors wife must be workin. He and his friends got a HUGE fire in the 6ft. long outside fireplace/pit. Country music blarin.  Can somebody tell me why men can't talk softly? They jussa yellin at eachother, but sounds like they havin fun.
I hope somebody don't chop they leg off. I hear the hatchet beating on da wood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Play by play. Juss hear a H yeah after da hatchet beatin. Then, We gotta burn this. Then, I got this. 
wiff a bunch a curse words thrown in da mix. Next question. How come curse words are louder than the talkin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2014)

Werkin man in da house . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Werkin man in da house . . .



I'm gonna go out and get another play by play, but you guys gotta tell me why ya'll talk so loud and why ya'll always wanna beat sompin. and why curse words are louder than any other word.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna go out and get another play by play, but you guys gotta tell me why ya'll talk so loud and why ya'll always wanna beat sompin. and why curse words are louder than any other word.



Hormones.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hormones.



OH. Ya'll got them too,to,two,tu-tu,2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH. Ya'll got them too,to,two,tu-tu,2



Yeap!   High TTTTTTT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lemme go outside and get another update. Lawd knows what them guys are doin now. Last I heard, one of em wern't speekin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2014)

Where did you learn these stawking skills?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where did you learn these stawking skills?



I aint stawkin. They right next door. I believe they got one of KyDawgs cows and beatin it tadef. They all quite right now, but I still hear the hatchet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got kinda quiet down there. Oh Lawd, H22 takin a walk to da neighbors I think they eatin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Boy juss took his girl home. Came in da house and said T. man's(neighbor) gotta a heck of a fire going on down there.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey everybody....been a while.......lets see if I can get this to post!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2014)

Well the temp never dropped here in NGA last night.  Clouded up too,to,tu,two,tue   NO snow however.

Well the coffee is brewed and fresh so grab  cup and plan the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2014)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey everybody....been a while.......lets see if I can get this to post!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the temp never dropped here in NGA last night.  Clouded up too,to,tu,two,tue   NO snow however.
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and fresh so grab  cup and plan the day.






Hiya Chuck, morning Gobblin!!!  30 mo minutes . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2014)

Mornin...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

Mronin


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2014)

mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2014)

Mourning  .... Whoops.... Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2014)

Day started off good so far! Printed my boarding pass for this afternoon's flight and I was selected for TSA precheck. No taking off shoes/belt, removing items from carry-on, standing in long lines.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Day started off good so far! Printed my boarding pass for this afternoon's flight and I was selected for TSA precheck. No taking off shoes/belt, removing items from carry-on, standing in long lines.



You da man Jeff C. . You da man.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Day started off good so far! Printed my boarding pass for this afternoon's flight and I was selected for TSA precheck. No taking off shoes/belt, removing items from carry-on, standing in long lines.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2014)

Almost packed.....gonna be cold with light snow. They can have it! 

I wouldn't mind a good snow event here, but the heck with workin and livin in it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost packed.....gonna be cold with light snow. They can have it!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a good snow event here, but the heck with workin and livin in it.



You got that right Jeff. They can have it. 
Got a tip in da cafe and drove to Buford this mornin. Can't wait to try this bad boy out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right Jeff. They can have it.
> Got a tip in da cafe and drove to Buford this mornin. Can't wait to try this bad boy out.



 I heard dat!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right Jeff. They can have it.
> Got a tip in da cafe and drove to Buford this mornin. Can't wait to try this bad boy out.



That thing is awful heavy aint it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That thing is awful heavy aint it?



176 lbs. of meat per hour, silly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, look at me


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

I set you up.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 19, 2014)

I bet you could just stuff a whole deer in the top of that beast and just walk away.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2014)

Haay!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I set you up.



Why thank ya sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2014)

See you kindergartener's Wednesday aft!

Driveler #105- Jeff C.= -1 electron


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> See you kindergartener's Wednesday aft!
> 
> Driveler #105- Jeff C.= -1 electron



Safe travels.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, look at me



Whooot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2014)

Back to work . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to work . .



sup homey I hope you gots a TV there so you can watch some feetsball.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right Jeff. They can have it.
> Got a tip in da cafe and drove to Buford this mornin. Can't wait to try this bad boy out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

Evening youngins. After I saw that 176 lb meat grinde that Miz Hornet bought, I went and hid my cows.


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2014)

Evening Sir..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins. After I saw that 176 lb meat grinde that Miz Hornet bought, I went and hid my cows.



Oh, but I can see the ones that you caint count.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2014)

Dern my feets hurt....we took the kids roller skating today. 1st time they've ever been & 1st time I've been on skates in over 20 years but I still gots it hubby told me to quit showin off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dern my feets hurt....we took the kids roller skating today. 1st time they've ever been & 1st time I've been on skates in over 20 years but I still gots it hubby told me to quit showin off





Crickett be a rolla chick !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dern my feets hurt....we took the kids roller skating today. 1st time they've ever been & 1st time I've been on skates in over 20 years but I still gots it hubby told me to quit showin off



I never could get skates Ta work on a dirt road!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I never could get skates Ta work on a dirt road!





You should let me try pulling you behind my 4 wheeler, or truck ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should let me try pulling you behind my 4 wheeler, or truck ???



Are skates involved?

Well it sure feels like a morning to sleep in but the coffee is finally brewed and ready to be served....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2014)

off an on to the ijitocracy, Mundy ain gonna fix itself


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should let me try pulling you behind my 4 wheeler, or truck ???



Mud skiing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy Monday morning to all of you.

Looks like I am going to have a wild and wonderful time with "Ginger" this week.  She will be arriving later today and is scheduled to stay until next Sunday.  I sure hope that I can last that long and keep her pacified and satisfied all week long.  Then hopefully, she won't go back home and say anything bad about my hospitality throughout this week.  

I sure hope that those little "blue" pills work well this week too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 20, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday morning to all of you.
> 
> Looks like I am going to have a wild and wonderful time with "Ginger" this week.  She will be arriving later today and is scheduled to stay until next Sunday.  I sure hope that I can last that long and keep her pacified and satisfied all week long.  Then hopefully, she won't go back home and say anything bad about my hospitality throughout this week.
> 
> I sure hope that those little "blue" pills work well this week too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy moanday morning folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday morning to all of you.
> 
> Looks like I am going to have a wild and wonderful time with "Ginger" this week.  She will be arriving later today and is scheduled to stay until next Sunday.  I sure hope that I can last that long and keep her pacified and satisfied all week long.  Then hopefully, she won't go back home and say anything bad about my hospitality throughout this week.
> 
> I sure hope that those little "blue" pills work well this week too.



You can do it "Professor"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2014)

Evening youngsters!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hoe?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 20, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



New phone? Your digits the same??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

What you gigglin for mudkid?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> New phone? Your digits the same??



same digits. New "old" phone. Just like my old one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What you gigglin for mudkid?


I'll fill you in a min.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> same digits. New "old" phone. Just like my old one.



Can you text yet??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

SLOW in here today.  Where Keebs be hiding?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Pm sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

received
 
I think a ruptured my spleen!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm the only one here (at work) today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

I just remembered Keebs is off today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

gonna Text her several times so she dont sleep too late


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I just remembered Keebs is off today.



She aint the only one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna Text her several times so she dont sleep too late



Tell her to call me. I gots a question.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

<--------- sausage,cheese,cream cheese balls.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell her to call me. I gots a question.



She gonna be mad at me, ... ok , i'll do it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She gonna be mad at me, ... ok , i'll do it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

I had some link sausage bisquits wif egg, cheese and mustard. Wished i had another one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna Text her several times so she dont sleep too late


  you should download text bomb app to your phone.. 1000 text in a few seconds..


mrs. hornet22 said:


> <--------- sausage,cheese,cream cheese balls.



Care to share?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hfg?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should download text bomb app to your phone.. 1000 text in a few seconds..
> 
> 
> Care to share?



1000, what if they get charged by the text , that could make someone mad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Does it charge them if they dont open it??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

and you can make them send ALOT more text than that..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 1000, what if they get charged by the text , that could make someone mad.



Like me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs aint answering my text , better send her another one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Like me!



See , that would suck. But some texts from certain people would be worth the price


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 1000, what if they get charged by the text , that could make someone mad.



like Ms. Hotness,  don't text enough to buy into a plan so like me also.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs aint answering my text , better send her another one.



Oh the indignity.  Send several.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Like me!





gobbleinwoods said:


> like Ms. Hotness,  don't text enough to buy into a plan so like me also.



See, thats a horrible idea Leroy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

<-- fried egg, bacon, toast, orange   Could do another plate or two but that is not on the diet plan.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> See, thats a horrible idea Leroy.



I wouldnt dare do it.  Iv been on the receiving end of it tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2014)

My last post on the "Drivelers..."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post on the "Drivelers..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post on the "Drivelers..."



jew get in twouble or somepin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post on the "Drivelers..."



.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, guess that was it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

10:40,  I know keebs aint still sleepin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 10:40,  I know keebs aint still sleepin



Think again, try lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think again, try lunch.



 wonder if shes cookin poppers for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if shes cookin poppers for lunch



She's gonna know i told


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She's gonna know i told



I expect she is going to have some random goofy picture to post of you later on today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lord i hope not.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She's gonna know i told


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 1000, what if they get charged by the text , that could make someone mad.


yes it could.............


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs aint answering my text , better send her another one.


Aaaahhhh, the wonders of a Volume button!  I learned that thanks to you!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh the indignity.  Send several.


 careful 'oh one who pays by the text", that could back fire on you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post on the "Drivelers..."






havin_fun_huntin said:


> 10:40,  I know keebs aint still sleepin


naw, I was actually up..........just not functioning yet......


mudracing101 said:


> Think again, try lunch.


not always smartbutt!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if shes cookin poppers for lunch


I don't know, made some last night & man, theyz HOT!


mudracing101 said:


> She's gonna know i told


you done gave yourself away on the last page, goofus!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I expect she is going to have some random goofy picture to post of you later on today


I'm gonna think on it fer a bit............. payback is like Karma............
Happy MLK Day, folks!
OH, Mandy, I'll call ya in a bit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

No need. I just PM'd ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


She didnt tell ya


Keebs said:


> yes it could.............
> 
> Aaaahhhh, the wonders of a Volume button!  I learned that thanks to you!
> 
> ...



Made some last night,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Mud, I tried to train my wife..   The aftermath is posted on my FB page.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No need. I just PM'd ya.


 and answered!


mudracing101 said:


> She didnt tell ya
> 
> 
> Made some last night,



 I'll tell her later...............
yeah, I made poppers, grilled & baked........ grilled backstrap that was marinated over night with Paymasters sauce and also grilled some leg quarters seasoned with lemon pepper.........    oh, I have some poppers left!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post on the "Drivelers..."


Tell the messican I said "Hi"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and answered!
> 
> 
> I'll tell her later...............
> yeah, I made poppers, grilled & baked........ grilled backstrap that was marinated over night with Paymasters sauce and also grilled some leg quarters seasoned with lemon pepper.........    oh, I have some poppers left!



I didnt get a phone call.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Leroy got knocked out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

And you all think shes so sweet..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, I tried to train my wife..   The aftermath is posted on my FB page.


Dude, WHAT did you do to get that?!??


mudracing101 said:


> I didnt get a phone call.



 your phone don't like me.......... see? it wouldn't even take my call and calls me names!!!!!!! I thought you were ignoring me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dude, WHAT did you do to get that?!??
> 
> 
> your phone don't like me.......... see? it wouldn't even take my call and calls me names!!!!!!! I thought you were ignoring me!



I told her to get her backside in there and cook me some dagburn eggs.  And dont burn em this time.  Thats the last thing I really remember.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Tell the messican I said "Hi"


He didnt say nothing about not stawking the driveler did he.


Keebs said:


> Dude, WHAT did you do to get that?!??
> 
> 
> your phone don't like me.......... see? it wouldn't even take my call and calls me names!!!!!!! I thought you were ignoring me!



You didnt call my phone, its a smart phone, it would of told me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post on the "Drivelers..."



Till you take a nap and have a drank??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told her to get her backside in there and cook me some dagburn eggs.  And dont burn em this time.  Thats the last thing I really remember.


 yeah, yeah, yeah, now what REALLY happened........


mudracing101 said:


> He didnt say nothing about not stawking the driveler did he.
> 
> 
> You didnt call my phone, its a smart phone, *it would of told me.*



 you weren't here last night were you?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Till you take a nap and have a drank??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Firehouse sub fer lunch!! its gonna be tooo good


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah, now what REALLY happened........
> 
> 
> you weren't here last night were you?


Cause you didnt call, i'm deeply hurt.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Firehouse sub fer lunch!! its gonna be tooo good



Why not eggs??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cause you didnt call, i'm deeply hurt.
> 
> 
> Why not eggs??



 asked her VERY politely to bring me firehouse..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told her to get her backside in there and cook me some dagburn eggs.  And dont burn em this time.  Thats the last thing I really remember.



Dang it boy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Mud if it makes you feel better keebs didnt call me for poppers either


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Time for lunch , i'll be back.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday morning to all of you.
> 
> Looks like I am going to have a wild and wonderful time with "Ginger" this week.  She will be arriving later today and is scheduled to stay until next Sunday.  I sure hope that I can last that long and keep her pacified and satisfied all week long.  Then hopefully, she won't go back home and say anything bad about my hospitality throughout this week.
> 
> I sure hope that those little "blue" pills work well this week too.





Migmack said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> You can do it "Professor"




OK, AS THE LATE PAUL HARVEY SAID....NOW FOR THE REST OF THE STORY!!!!

OK, sweet GINGER'S photo is below!!!!  She was enjoying the surf at Tybee Island.

And those little "blue pills" are blue NERVE pills !!!!!
Yep, I will be dog-sitting my Daughter's dog for the rest of this week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, AS THE LATE PAUL HARVEY SAID....NOW FOR THE REST OF THE STORY!!!!
> 
> OK, sweet ginger's photo is below!!!!  She was enjoying the surf at Tybee Island.
> 
> ...



Aint you just a good daddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (1 members and 4 guests)
havin_fun_huntin+
Im all alone


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

howdy KyD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Kfc chicken, mashed taters, macncheese, and a bisquit. The lady asked Coco if she wanted original or xcrispy? Doofus Daughter said "Fried". I need to let her out more.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

she blonde by chance?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

Chief sez............. send me a coat, I'm frozen!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Chief sez............. send me a coat, I'm frozen!



They kicked him out of the nut-ter house?  Poor JeffC.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

He also said............. at least the bus is warm!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Kfc chicken, mashed taters, macncheese, and a bisquit. The lady asked Coco if she wanted original or xcrispy? Doofus Daughter said "Fried". I need to let her out more.



apple don't fall far from da tree.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Chief sez............. send me a coat, I'm frozen!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> apple don't fall far from da tree.............



She call me Fatman in public again, i'm gonna choke her


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> apple don't fall far from da tree.............





mudracing101 said:


> She call me Fatman in public again, i'm gonna choke her


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She call me Fatman in public again, i'm gonna choke her



 Oh no she d'in't!!  Tell her Aunt Keebs sez you are FLUFFY!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Leroy check your facepage


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh no she d'in't!!  Tell her Aunt Keebs sez you are FLUFFY!!!



I'm not fluffy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not fluffy



Husky?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy check your facepage


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not fluffy


 yes you is............ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Husky?



 no!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Keebs, Im just glad he has learnt how to comment.  He can even answer private messages now.  We learning him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yes you is............
> 
> 
> no!



Husky is lower on theat scale.  Im boosting a brothers ego here maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Husky?


Thats better.



Keebs said:


> yes you is............
> 
> 
> no!


 Am not.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, Im just glad he has learnt how to comment.  He can even answer private messages now.  We learning him



answer private messages?? What??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, Im just glad he has learnt how to comment.  He can even answer private messages now.  We learning him





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Husky is lower on theat scale.  Im boosting a brothers ego here maam



 I thought husky was bigger..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats better.
> 
> Am not.
> 
> ...


On facebook 


Keebs said:


> I thought husky was bigger..........



I dont THINK so..

Hefty, Husky, fluffy, fat.. DANGGGG


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought husky was bigger..........



Broad in the shoulders, Stout, anything but fluffy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats better.



 I sowwy, I like saying "fluffy" better'n "husky" though!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry, its big, healthy, husky, fluffy, DANG, and OH HECK NO!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy, I like saying "fluffy" better'n "husky" though!



LOL I like fluffy too.  So does Agnes (my avatar)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, its big, healthy, husky, fluffy, DANG, and OH HECK NO!!!


 close enough.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LOL I like fluffy too.  So does Agnes (my avatar)


me to, two, too, it makes me giggle............ but NOT *toot*



OOOOhhhhh, hey Mud, guess what????????




























left ova cold poppers are goooooooood!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :
> OOOOhhhhh, hey Mud, guess what????????
> 
> left ova cold poppers are goooooooood!!!!!



  thats just wrong


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> close enough..........
> 
> me to, two, too, it makes me giggle............ but NOT *toot*
> 
> ...






havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats just wrong



I dont know what i'm gonna do with her.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats just wrong


 I know........wait, I KOW!


mudracing101 said:


> I dont know what i'm gonna do with her.



 hug me, squeeze me & just luv me tadef!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know........wait, I KOW!
> 
> 
> hug me, squeeze me & just luv me tadef!



Quit making me smile while im mad bout poppers


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quit making me smile while im mad bout poppers



 like you tell me "You can't stay mad at me!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> like you tell me "You can't stay mad at me!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

^^^ poppers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Where is everyone today?  Its literally just us 3 with a few folks randomly popping in...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is everyone today?  Its literally just us 3 with a few folks randomly popping in...



 I got caught up playing criminal case......... and eating poppers..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Lawd woman, how many poppers did you make?  I didnt call you names and didnt get invited to eat poppers.  That hurts my emotions.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Mud, we should show up at her house 1 night and raid her fridge.  You know, like people do first thing when they go to their moms...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lawd woman, how many poppers did you make?  I didnt call you names and didnt get invited to eat poppers.  That hurts my emotions.



I think I ended up doing about 20.......... halved them, filled them with cream cheese & wrapped in bacon, stuck a toothpick thru them & cooked............. BUT the thing is, they had been frozen, I think that made them hotter, whhheeeedoggie, them things are hot!
And I'm sorry 'bout the "no invite"....... I was supposed to cook them Saturday night, but it didn't work out...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I think I ended up doing about 20.......... halved them, filled them with cream cheese & wrapped in bacon, stuck a toothpick thru them & cooked............. BUT the thing is, they had been frozen, I think that made them hotter, whhheeeedoggie, them things are hot!
> And I'm sorry 'bout the "no invite"....... I was supposed to cook them Saturday night, but it didn't work out...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, we should show up at her house 1 night and raid her fridge.  You know, like people do first thing when they go to their moms...



 you'd be soooo disappointed on most days!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'd be soooo disappointed on most days!



 Id raid the pantry.  Walk outta there with 10 jars of mango jelly.  No disappointment there I promise


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id raid the pantry.  Walk outta there with 10 jars of mango jelly.  No disappointment there I promise



 I don't think you'd find even one right now.......... I had such big plans to be cooking/putting up today, but juss ain't feeling it............ think I'll go wonder down the fence line & see if I can find a squirrel or three..........   If Mud comes back, tell him I said "Duh--Huh"........ he'll know what ya mean!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt, havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't think you'd find even one right now.......... I had such big plans to be cooking/putting up today, but juss ain't feeling it............ think I'll go wonder down the fence line & see if I can find a squirrel or three..........   If Mud comes back, tell him I said "Duh--Huh"........ he'll know what ya mean!


I cant be sharing inside jokes Iffin i dont know what they mean 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Workin2Hunt, havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+



havin_fun_huntin+,Workin2Hunt+

Howdy sir


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

hey redirt


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2014)

last post.....lock er down


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2014)

hfg........yo wife done put some knots on that head


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> last post.....lock er down



That just rude!! You have to say "Hey" or something before lockerdown...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfg........yo wife done put some knots on that head



not knots.. just bruises and cuts.  Its was worse then one them messin with sasquatch commercials..


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That just rude!! You have to say "Hey" or something before lockerdown...



hay.......last post...lock er down


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not knots.. just bruises and cuts.  Its was worse then one them messin with sasquatch commercials..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

hes busy daydreaming bout poppers.  he will be with you shortly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

rydert said:


>



Word of advice.  Dont get in the way of an 80lbs dog when your wife says "sget that squirrel"  The dog will use your face as a trampoline..


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Word of advice.  Dont get in the way of an 80lbs dog when your wife says "sget that squirrel"  The dog will use your face as a trampoline..





so she did do it......but in an indirect way


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> so she did do it......but in an indirect way



Sadly, yes!  She acted all concerned but she had this suspicious grin while she was asking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Slid a piece of cardboard under the truck when I got to work today.  No oil or water leaks!!! AND the insurance company just called the wife.  They are moving forward with ixing our car..  Its a GUD day


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.......last post...lock er down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> like you tell me "You can't stay mad at me!"


I aint never said that


rydert said:


> mud?


Kang Dirt.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Word of advice.  Dont get in the way of an 80lbs dog when your wife says "sget that squirrel"  The dog will use your face as a trampoline..


I think she knew and done it on purpose



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Slid a piece of cardboard under the truck when I got to work today.  No oil or water leaks!!! AND the insurance company just called the wife.  They are moving forward with ixing our car..  Its a GUD day






Workin2Hunt said:


>



You got a headache lil fellar??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Mud I was told to tell you "Duh--Huh."  I dont get it but..

And yes, history says the wife was plotting on me the whole time.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You got a headache lil fellar??



Yeah that Rydert keeps tryin to get the last word and lock it down.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud I was told to tell you "Duh--Huh."  I dont get it but..
> 
> And yes, history says the wife was plotting on me the whole time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

Is fluffy better than big boned?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is fluffy better than big boned?



depends...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

where errbody go again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

if a turkey goobles in the woods does it make a noise?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

Bye mud.

Keebs said get your own ice today. shes hunting tree rats


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2014)

Carroll co road kill, black coyote, poacher caught in the act


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah that Rydert keeps tryin to get the last word and lock it down.


That dirt is trouble.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Is fluffy better than big boned?


Why cant we just change the subject


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye mud.
> 
> Keebs said get your own ice today. shes hunting tree rats


Later Leroy, talk nice to the wifey.

Later y'all. Peace out!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2014)

Ain't had power on our road since 1 o'clock.. Might get interesting tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't had power on our road since 1 o'clock.. Might get interesting tonight



Hope they get it fixed for yall soon.  
What seems to be the problem?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll drink to that


----------



## kracker (Jan 20, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I'll drink to that


think I'll join you


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2014)

Just making the rounds and thought i'd say Hi to all you good people!
Kracker, hope you are feeling better than the last time i read up on you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post on the "Drivelers..."



Meeee two, too, 2 yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeee two, too, 2 yep


seriuosly?  2of yall?
   did i miss something?


----------



## kracker (Jan 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just making the rounds and thought i'd say Hi to all you good people!
> Kracker, hope you are feeling better than the last time i read up on you.


Thank you Sir, I am doing a lot better!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2014)

coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin and the rest of you drivelers.


Yep, I will be glad to partake of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I need some to help get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2014)

Mernin droolers!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Morning folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks!



Looks like it'll just be us Leroy, Keebs will prob. be the next one to leave us.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looks like it'll just be us Leroy, Keebs will prob. be the next one to leave us.



I'm beyond lost here..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

me two


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

keebs aint gonna leave us.  Shes gotta cook us some poppers first


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 21, 2014)

hay.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hia martin, how was the hunting trip?


OOps I mean string


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeee two, too, 2 yep


 This is not funny.



stringmusic said:


> hay.


What up Strang


Crickett said:


>



You aint leaving too, two are ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Thank goodness, i thought we lost you


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin



mudracing101 said:


> This is not funny.
> 
> 
> What up Strang
> ...



No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



  dont be playin with our emotions like dat young lady.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Do not do that again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hdm03+ is in a failed ninji mode


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Where Keebs be?

Hiya hankus


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Guess Keebs is gone too, well since she didnt call me about the poppers, Good Bye!  Her and her poppers can hit the road if ya ask me, insert smiley with his arms crossed and mean look on his face.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess Keebs is gone too, well since she didnt call me about the poppers, Good Bye!  Her and her poppers can hit the road if ya ask me, insert smiley with his arms crossed and mean look on his face.



YEAH!!! What he said!!1


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> YEAH!!! What he said!!1



I know where she lives, i'll drive by her house and throw cans in the yard, done it before aint scared to do it again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I know where she lives, i'll drive by her house and throw cans in the yard, done it before aint scared to do it again.



Call me we can go together.  Ill toss  some empty water bottles at her mail box..  Thatll show 'er


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Slid a piece of cardboard under the truck when I got to work today.  No oil or water leaks!!! AND the insurance company just called the wife.  They are moving forward with ixing our car..  Its a GUD day





blood on the ground said:


> Ain't had power on our road since 1 o'clock.. Might get interesting tonight





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeee two, too, 2 yep





gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee anyone?


 Yes, Please!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks!





mudracing101 said:


> Looks like it'll just be us Leroy, Keebs will prob. be the next one to leave us.


 keep that up & I might............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs aint gonna leave us.  Shes gotta cook us some poppers first





Crickett said:


>


 Hiya Crickett!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Mornin sista........... sorry 'bout the short call........... taters turned out pretty good!


mudracing101 said:


> Thank goodness, i thought we lost you


 really?


mudracing101 said:


> Guess Keebs is gone too, well since she didnt call me about the poppers, Good Bye!  Her and her poppers can hit the road if ya ask me, insert smiley with his arms crossed and mean look on his face.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> YEAH!!! What he said!!1





mudracing101 said:


> I know where she lives, i'll drive by her house and throw cans in the yard, done it before aint scared to do it again.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Call me we can go together.  Ill toss  some empty water bottles at her mail box..  Thatll show 'er


 you to, too, two, juss ain't right..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

i sure wish keebs was here.  It just isnt the same with her not around..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Call me we can go together.  Ill toss  some empty water bottles at her mail box..  Thatll show 'er


 water bottles, keep this up ..wait ... you can drive


Keebs said:


> Yes, Please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, hey


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i sure wish keebs was here.  It just isnt the same with her not around..


yousonotfunny........... 


mudracing101 said:


> water bottles, keep this up ..wait ... you can drive
> 
> 
> Oh, hey


MmmmmHHHmmmm..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mud, maybe you should call keebs and check on her.  Its not like her to be this arriving.  Im concerned about the girl


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

Mud, is Leroy ok or did that dog really knock the stuffing out of him?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mud, is Leroy ok or did that dog really knock the stuffing out of him?



I thought about that last night, hmmmmm, Squirrel..... dog takes off on his face,,, likely story,  i think he really got slapped by his ole lady.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought about that last night, hmmmmm, Squirrel..... dog takes off on his face,,, likely story,  i think he really got slapped by his ole lady.


she must have some set of nails on her...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Or toenails,, Boot to the head


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

howdy


----------



## kracker (Jan 21, 2014)

Could you try to keep it down, I was up kinda late last night!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> howdy


Scooter



kracker said:


> Could you try to keep it down, I was up kinda late last night!



Morning Kracker.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Or toenails,, Boot to the head










kracker said:


> Could you try to keep it down, I was up kinda late last night!


well hiya.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

I dont think i'm looking forward to the next couple of nights being in the twenties.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Or toenails,, Boot to the head



She aint got toenails.  She chews em off daily...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She aint got toenails.  She chews em off daily...



You should of knew them bigfoots are strong.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You should of knew them bigfoots are strong.



Good thing she wasnt overly mad.



Know whats sad.  SEVERAL people made calls and text trying to figure out if she really hit me.  
Im not going to tell them any different.  Boss lady and I think its hilarious.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good thing she wasnt overly mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know if ya need help bro, just ask. Her slappin you around could get worse over time. Its not your fault.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You know if ya need help bro, just ask. Her slappin you around could get worse over time. Its not your fault.



Had 1 friend tell her "way to go!"  Seriously?  

She hits me Ill get my mom on her.  Shes skeered poopless of my mom.  Then again I am too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had 1 friend tell her "way to go!"  Seriously?
> 
> She hits me Ill get my mom on her.  Shes skeered poopless of my mom.  Then again I am too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



 mama is a thug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs, any luck with the tree rats yesterday?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, any luck with the tree rats yesterday?


nope, they were hidin from me........... ended up playing in the creek & trying to trick Chevy into jumping into the pond.......... Cutter gets in & swims around, Chevy would just stand there & drink......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, they were hidin from me........... ended up playing in the creek & trying to trick Chevy into jumping into the pond.......... Cutter gets in & swims around, Chevy would just stand there & drink......



Folks across the road was firing off some 22s saturday.  Made me kinda jealous.  

Chevy said " I get dirty Im getting a bath.  I dont wanna bath"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, they were hidin from me........... ended up playing in the creek & trying to trick Chevy into jumping into the pond.......... Cutter gets in & swims around, Chevy would just stand there & drink......



Speakin of, i seen the ducks finally swim across the pond , they were in a hurry but they doing it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

You didnt choot em mud? 

Go buy some mallards toss em in the pod and lets have fun.  Ill split em with ya 50/50.  I think thats the only way Ill ever shoot one...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You didnt choot em mud?
> 
> Go buy some mallards toss em in the pod and lets have fun.  Ill split em with ya 50/50.  I think thats the only way Ill ever shoot one...



Choot em? They iz pets.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Folks across the road was firing off some 22s saturday.  Made me kinda jealous.
> 
> Chevy said " I get dirty Im getting a bath.  I dont wanna bath"





mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of, i seen the ducks finally swim across the pond , they were in a hurry but they doing it.


 YAY!


mudracing101 said:


> Choot em? They iz pets.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Choot em? They iz pets.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

oopsy someone had a boomboom down the street.  skreeck boom POP


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

err looks pretty nasty.. brb gotta go be nosey from a distance... hope every ones ok


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just seen the bamalance pull up, cant see the carnage from here, wife is on the way , let me call her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

How can you see it?  Its on my street.  You stawkin me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

From what I see is 3 cars.  Never heard brakes till after the boom.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2014)

I cain see it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I cain see it



Its cause you got your dranking goggles on feller.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> err looks pretty nasty.. brb gotta go be nosey from a distance... hope every ones ok





mudracing101 said:


> Just seen the bamalance pull up, cant see the carnage from here, wife is on the way , let me call her.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> From what I see is 3 cars.  Never heard brakes till after the boom.....





Hankus said:


> I cain see it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How can you see it?  Its on my street.  You stawkin me?



Sirens and ambulance coming down 82 and turned the siren off at oilmasters, figured they must be close.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I cain see it


Morning Hankus


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its cause you got your dranking goggles on feller.



You do know i can throw a rock from here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Hankus
> 
> 
> You do know i can throw a rock from here.



But you cant see threw 3 buisnesseseses and trees


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> From what I see is 3 cars.  Never heard brakes till after the boom.....


 No white Ford truck?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> But you cant see threw 3 buisnesseseses and trees



I missed a good chance at a lamer joke


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No white Ford truck?



Looked like a car, a minivan and a Avalanche best I can tell.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

I was just looking, The house behind Mr. holleys ole place is right in the way. I could take my rifle in the truck and shoot down one of them limbs out of one the trees and it will fall on your head.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ole lady was ok, just got told me she was in the mall... wait ,.. the mall?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was just looking, The house behind Mr. holleys ole place is right in the way. I could take my rifle in the truck and shoot down one of them limbs out of one the trees and it will fall on your head.



There isnt a house between Holleys and me.  Look again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ole lady was ok, just got told me she was in the mall... wait ,.. the mall?!



 for your bank account


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looked like a car, a minivan and a Avalanche best I can tell.


 wait, I don't know what my niece drives.............. lemme find out.......


mudracing101 said:


> I was just looking, The house behind Mr. holleys ole place is right in the way. I could take my rifle in the truck and shoot down one of them limbs out of one the trees and it will fall on your head.


 don't hurt LeRoy!


mudracing101 said:


> Ole lady was ok, just got told me she was in the mall... wait ,.. the mall?!


 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> There isnt a house between Holleys and me.  Look again


  google earth <-----


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was just looking, The housebehind Mr. holleys ole place is right in the way. I could take my rifle in the truck and shoot down one of them limbs out of one the trees and it will fall on your head.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> There isnt a house between Holleys and me.  Look again



Is it a body shop?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it a body shop?



There is a body shop yup.  The BIG OLD 2 story house that was on the corner was tore down a few years back.  Most of the old houses around here were tore down.. Sure were pretty houses to be condemned.  Well, they prolly were in their day.  Before they were torn down they had been let go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

HEY!!! look at me gooo!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wait, I don't know what my niece drives.............. lemme find out.......
> 
> don't hurt LeRoy!
> 
> ...



I'm safe, he done used his only bullet


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY!!! look at me gooo!!










havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm safe, he done used his only bullet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Rumor on the street is, Mrs V dont give him but 1 bullet at a time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't know bout where ya'll are, but the wind  is blowin fiftylevenhundred miles an hour up here.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2014)

I could use a bullet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know bout where ya'll are, but the wind  is blowin fiftylevenhundred miles an hour up here.



Usher? Dat you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I could use a bullet



What ya need a bullet for drankus?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm tired.  1300 miles in the last 4 days chasing ducks on public land in MS.  Did kill my first GWT, gadwall, snow goose, ringneck, and hen canvasback.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm tired.  1300 miles in the last 4 days chasing ducks on public land in MS.  Did kill my first GWT, gadwall, snow goose, ringneck, and hen canvasback.





Gonna have any of em mounted


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gonna have any of em mounted



I got a gadwall thats in perfect condition thats going on the wall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm tired.  1300 miles in the last 4 days chasing ducks on public land in MS.  Did kill my first GWT, gadwall, snow goose, ringneck, and hen canvasback.



Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm tired.  1300 miles in the last 4 days chasing ducks on public land in MS.  Did kill my first GWT, gadwall, snow goose, ringneck, and hen canvasback.





Glad it was a good trip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm safe, he done used his only bullet


I got a box of bullets, a whole carton of bullets, i got a pallet full of bullets


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know bout where ya'll are, but the wind  is blowin fiftylevenhundred miles an hour up here.


fiftylevenhundred miles and hour... i like the way you talk


Hankus said:


> I could use a bullet


Me too, a silver one.


Nitram4891 said:


> I'm tired.  1300 miles in the last 4 days chasing ducks on public land in MS.  Did kill my first GWT, gadwall, snow goose, ringneck, and hen canvasback.



Post pics string, post pics.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rumor on the street is, Mrs V dont give him but 1 bullet at a time.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know bout where ya'll are, but the wind  is blowin fiftylevenhundred miles an hour up here.


it just started up good here, not steady, but getting there!


Hankus said:


> I could use a bullet





Nitram4891 said:


> I'm tired.  1300 miles in the last 4 days chasing ducks on public land in MS.  Did kill my first GWT, gadwall, snow goose, ringneck, and hen canvasback.


congrats!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pictures or it didnt happen


who taught you that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheeseburger, fries, chips and salsa from Chili's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I got a box of bullets, a whole carton of bullets, i got a pallet full of bullets
> 
> fiftylevenhundred miles and hour... i like the way you talk
> 
> ...


HEHEHEHE


Keebs said:


> it just started up good here, not steady, but getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sweet lady I know


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Glad it was a good trip.



Thanks


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know bout where ya'll are, but the wind  is blowin fiftylevenhundred miles an hour up here.



Bout blew me & the kids off the sidewalk in town.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cheeseburger, fries, chips and salsa from Chili's.


you going back there now?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEHEHEHE
> This sweet lady I know


I taught you both well, so I guess my work here is done.......... great job grasshoppa's!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Glad it was a good trip.



Thanks!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks


You're welcome.


Nitram4891 said:


> Thanks!



You're also welcome.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you going back there now?
> 
> I taught you both well, so I guess my work here is done.......... great job grasshoppa's!



Someone elses idea , figured i show up and give the place another chance. Cheeseburger Tuesday is pretty cheap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

I be all kindz of warm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be all kindz of warm



You didnt wet yourself again did you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You didnt wet yourself again did you



maybe.. Kinda DEPENDS


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Got my ears lowered


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got my ears lowered



Hollis's? Or do you get your hair did?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Hollis's? Or do you get your hair did?



Hollis, well his place, he takes off now everyday at 12 xcept Mondays. He's semi retired.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got my ears lowered



Did you get a shave too?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hollis, well his place, he takes off now everyday at 12 xcept Mondays. He's semi retired.



Yea i know, i try to get there early and catch him. Course i don"t have to go near as often these days.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 21, 2014)

I bet HFH lets a girl cut his hairs.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

HFH likes to get manicures


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you get a shave too?


Nope, need one but not till these cold days are gone.


peanutman04 said:


> I bet HFH lets a girl cut his hairs.



I bet he does, he lets a woman whoop up on him too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I bet HFH lets a girl cut his hairs.


Actually I do.  My sis in law cuts mine. 


hdm03 said:


> HFH likes to get manicures


Never had a manicure.  Had a pedicure once.  Felt good too


mudracing101 said:


> Nope, need one but not till these cold days are gone.
> 
> 
> I bet he does, he lets a woman whoop up on him too.



Hey, your the one that backed out on training her...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Actually I do.  My sis in law cuts mine.
> 
> Never had a manicure.  Had a pedicure once.  Felt good too
> 
> ...



Since seeing your face , well , youre on your own


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Since seeing your face , well , youre on your own



  I remember a text convo along the lines of someone saying "im skeered".  I aint skeered, just gotta tighten up my game.  I done told her thats strike 2.73..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hfg, quick, you seen TP?? He's gone missing.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

Poor TP done got lost


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Tp was lost.  But now hes found


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Where errbody gone to?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Rode thru some snow flurries on da way home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where errbody gone to?



Lookin for T.P., silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lookin for T.P., silly



They founded him.  Claims he was cleaning a deer.  I think he got lost and wont admit it.

Keebs gonna be super jealous over your snow..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

T.P. got stuck in a fence


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

We have 3 inches of snow on the ground in Lawrenceville


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok, Im backing outta that thread its doomed..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

T.P. has done gone and fallen in love with a skunk


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, Im backing outta that thread its doomed..



Ya think?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

HEy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rode thru some snow flurries on da way home.



We want some snow too, dont hog it all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Where did errybody go, am i lost?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We want some snow too, dont hog it all.



 speak for yourself.. I gotta drive 40 miles both ways..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey Goat Farmer; how's the chickens?  Cold?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hey Ky


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

Howdy kyD


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Keebs, lets go, gonna get cold.
Later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rode thru some snow flurries on da way home.


 I want some!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, lets go, gonna get cold.
> Later y'all.


Iz ready!
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2014)

All livestock and I are cold.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2014)

later peeps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2014)

bye yall


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2014)

Night youngins, you too Mr Ruttn.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2014)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers.

Dang, it is cold outside.  I just took my little "Grand-Dog" outside to let her do her business and she didn't waste a single second as she finished within 10 seconds and wanted to come right back inside to get warmed back up!!!

Will somebody please turn up the furnace for the rest of this week because the weatherman just said the lows for the next three days at 17, 17, and 18 degrees and DANG the HIGH for Saturday will be 32 degrees.  Well, Pooh on all of that garbage.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2014)

Well EE would a cup of warm, no make that hot, coffee help?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE would a cup of warm, no make that hot, coffee help?




Well maybe start out with about a gallon or so of your  HOT coffee and that might be very helpful in getting my innards warm again.  


I believe that the dummy, Al Gore should have been eliminated the first time that he even mentioned "Global Warming" !!!  I really think that it must have been "Monica" that initially taught him and "Slick Willy"about Global Warming.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Morning y'all, pop tart and coffee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

merning folks.  
Scrambled eggs fer breakfast


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, mr mud, Pop, merc123, Mossy78

found mudtryers alter ego.  Figured you were a little more creative than that tho..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03-, are you ok feller?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mornin Hfg


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dont ya hate it when youre scrolling thru facebook on your phone and you realize you hit a like button and dont have a clue what the heck that page is even about. I've gotten friends accepting my friend request that i dont even know I'll use my thumb to scroll thru and end up in all kind of crap i dont know  how it happen. Stupid touch screen phone. If i send you a private message that says "kbntrikflk" dont worry, i'm not dranking its my thumb.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

MySpace is much more better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont ya hate it when youre scrolling thru facebook on your phone and you realize you hit a like button and dont have a clue what the heck that page is even about. I've gotten friends accepting my friend request that i dont even know I'll use my thumb to scroll thru and end up in all kind of crap i dont know  how it happen. Stupid touch screen phone. If i send you a private message that says "kbntrikflk" dont worry, i'm not dranking its my thumb.



Carefull what you like or click on FB.  I clicked a link that Quack "shared".   As soon as i clicked the link to view it posted that i had also liked that video.  Changed my password just to be safe.  Still hate I didnt get to watch the video..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> MySpace is much more better



Does yourSpace have an App for my phone??


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> MySpace is much more better



I agree.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Does yourSpace have an App for my phone??



Of course; which bag phone do you have?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Of course; which bag phone do you have?



 




Me thinks hdm03- is on something


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Carefull what you like or click on FB.  I clicked a link that Quack "shared".   As soon as i clicked the link to view it posted that i had also liked that video.  Changed my password just to be safe.  Still hate I didnt get to watch the video..



I know, people gonna be that guy likes some weird stuff, i'm just trying to go to the next post. And should i tell people that accept my freindship request that i dont really know them or like them. ????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, pop tart and coffee.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> merning folks.
> Scrambled eggs fer breakfast


grits, egg, toast & a couple poppers............. man, theyz good with grits!


mudracing101 said:


> Dont ya hate it when youre scrolling thru facebook on your phone and you realize you hit a like button and dont have a clue what the heck that page is even about. I've gotten friends accepting my friend request that i dont even know I'll use my thumb to scroll thru and end up in all kind of crap i dont know  how it happen. Stupid touch screen phone. If i send you a private message that says "kbntrikflk" dont worry, i'm not dranking its my thumb.


 it's worse when your thumb has been dranking too!
Hey ya'll.............. off to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Of course; which bag phone do you have?



Bag Phone 1, the black leather one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> grits, egg, toast & a couple poppers............. man, theyz good with grits!
> 
> it's worse when your thumb has been dranking too!
> Hey ya'll.............. off to


I want a popper


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

T.P. has to stand while moking now.............life can be so cruel


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bag Phone 1, the black leather one.



I knew mud had money.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bag Phone 1, the black leather one.



I'll fax you the instructions for the app......make sure you have a roll of paper in your machine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I know, people gonna be that guy likes some weird stuff, i'm just trying to go to the next post. And should i tell people that accept my freindship request that i dont really know them or like them. ????


Just unfriend them, they will never know..  Unless they are hawt womens.  Then you remain friends till summer is over.... never know what pics they might post 


Keebs said:


> grits, egg, toast & a couple poppers............. man, theyz good with grits!
> 
> it's worse when your thumb has been dranking too!
> Hey ya'll.............. off to


Morining sweet  lady
No grits have been cooked at my house since the fail of 2008.  

Dranking thumb 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll fax you the instructions for the app......make sure you have a roll of paper in your machine.



I'll go turn it on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just unfriend them, they will never know..  Unless they are hawt womens.  Then you remain friends till summer is over.... never know what pics they might post
> 
> Morining sweet  lady
> No grits have been cooked at my house since the fail of 2008.
> ...


You right, i'll be back, gotta go unfriend Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You right, i'll be back, gotta go unfriend Keebs.


Keebs got a facelife account too?  Brb gotta go search for her.


Crickett said:


> Mornin



Howdy maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

WAIT a minute.. Cricketts avatar just went POOF...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin



Morning, where your avatar?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs got a facelife account too?  Brb gotta go search for her.
> 
> 
> Howdy maam



Of course she does, you already friends wif her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Of course she does, you already friends wif her.



I just searched "Keebs" on facelife.  No results found.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

interesting


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

facespace


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

T.p.?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Iv tried hdm03- several times.  no results there either...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hdmo3 is here


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

yes, yes i am


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> facespace



 My 87 year old Diddy calles it Myface.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Is there still Myspace for real, let me go check, i'll be back.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WAIT a minute.. Cricketts avatar just went POOF...





mudracing101 said:


> Morning, where your avatar?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is there still Myspace for real, let me go check, i'll be back.



Yes there is, and it looks ALOT different.  I hate it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is there still Myspace for real, let me go check, i'll be back.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes there is, and it looks ALOT different.  I hate it



Well shut my mouth, there still is.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes there is still MySpace........me and Strang love it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well shut my mouth, there still is.



Told yall, Justin Timberlake Is bringing myspace back...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Mornin sista!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morining sweet  lady
> No grits have been cooked at my house since the _*fail of 2008*_.
> 
> Dranking thumb


they can be micro-waved now.......
Yep, drankin thumb, a real riot............  



mudracing101 said:


> You right, i'll be back, gotta go unfriend Keebs.





Crickett said:


> Mornin


Mornin, girlfrand!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My 87 year old Diddy calles it Myface.


 that's cute!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs the grits were so bad non of the dogs would eat them..  As a matter of fact NOTHING ate them, not even coons or possums.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Told yall, Justin Timberlake Is bringing myspace back...



 The world is lucky i'm on facebook, aint doin nothing else.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs the grits were so bad non of the dogs would eat them..  As a matter of fact NOTHING ate them, not even coons or possums.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Hey, I tried to eat them.  After the 2nd mouth full of what I could only guess compares to toxic waste, I had to be honest with her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just emptied my whole pm box. it was full.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just emptied my whole pm box. it was full.



Well since I didn't get a return PM, I'll just take that as a "no"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Well since I didn't get a return PM, I'll just take that as a "no"



Shoot me another one, prob. got mixed up with all the Hdm03 i love you messages.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

rhbama3+  How are ya?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

he just left w/o saying hello.  That was very rude sir.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Stonewall 2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2014)

Put another log on da fire. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put another log on da fire.
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Its 76 in the office.  Piece of card board on the floor so the concrete doesnt freeze my feet.  Customers complain but its comfy to mee


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

432 yds from my front door to your truck Leroy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 432 yds from my front door to your truck Leroy.



  WASnt me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

keebs, whats the update on Jeff C.?  He found a defroster yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C.+?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs the grits were so bad non of the dogs would eat them..  As a matter of fact NOTHING ate them, not even coons or possums.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, I tried to eat them.  After the 2nd mouth full of what I could only guess compares to toxic waste, I had to be honest with her.


I have to be honest, you really have to take your time with grits, took me a while to learn!


mudracing101 said:


> Just emptied my whole pm box. it was full.


sorry........ 


Hornet22 said:


> Well since I didn't get a return PM, I'll just take that as a "no"


Guess I will too............. ain't NEVA got an answer from you!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?


yes?


mudracing101 said:


> 432 yds from my front door to your truck Leroy.


 You STAWLKING!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, whats the update on Jeff C.?  He found a defroster yet?


 haven't heard nuttin more outta da boy!  I wanna think he'll be in sometime today/night/tomorrow though......... 
ok, back to earning my big wage!      gawdIkillme!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2014)

Brrrrr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Im still waiting for Mr.H's reply to Jeff C. thread about posing.  Then again since he has come out as a Bieber fan the reply may not be worth reading


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Brrrrr



Cold strang? Hdm03 might let you use his snuggie..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, stringmusic+, Nitram4891+, Keebs+, hdm03+


Speaking of martin strang and hdm03......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2014)

Just sent you a PM on myspace hdm, also updated my pics.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cold strang? Hdm03 might let you use his snuggie..



I'd snuggie with hdm anytime. He's a sweetie pie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

I know this is completely random but....   I love logging on facebook and seeing these idiot air their laundry for everyone to see.  Everything from baby mama drama to threats.  Its entertaining to me.  Glad me and the wife have a drama free policy!!  
All of our friends know "There will be no drama between the front and the back door of this house.  If you have drama leave it at home or be asked to go home."


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still waiting for Mr.H's reply to Jeff C. thread about posing.  Then again since he has come out as a Bieber fan the reply may not be worth reading


You will learn Mr. H is a man of few words... till you get him around a fire and on the back of a tailgate wif some oysters


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know this is completely random but....   I love logging on facebook and seeing these idiot air their laundry for everyone to see.  Everything from baby mama drama to threats.  Its entertaining to me.  Glad me and the wife have a drama free policy!!
> All of our friends know "There will be no drama between the front and the back door of this house.  If you have drama leave it at home or be asked to go home."


I dont like dramas either, im a comedy or an action guy myself.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know this is completely random but....   I love logging on facebook and seeing these idiot air their laundry for everyone to see.  Everything from baby mama drama to threats.  Its entertaining to me.  Glad me and the wife have a drama free policy!!
> All of our friends know "There will be no drama between the front and the back door of this house.  If you have drama leave it at home or be asked to go home."



I like too keep my porches drama free as well.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You will learn Mr. H is a man of few words... till you get him around a fire and on the back of a tailgate wif some oysters
> 
> I dont like dramas either, im a comedy or an action guy myself.


I heard threw the grapevine hes a funny feller.  

I dont like drama of my own but other peoples drama keeps me entertained.    Unless its friend that is venting in private.


Nitram4891 said:


> I like too keep my porches drama free as well.



 well played


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard threw the grapevine hes a funny feller.
> 
> I dont like drama of my own but other peoples drama keeps me entertained.    Unless its friend that is venting in private.
> 
> ...



I dont see that much drama, but i have noticed alot of them post really smart and wise quotes and i'm thinking, this aint the idjit i went to school with.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Just sent you a PM on myspace hdm, also updated my pics.



The new pics are hawt!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont see that much drama, but i have noticed alot of them post really smart and wise quotes and i'm thinking, this aint the idjit i went to school with.



Obviously you arent friends with alot of folks under 30.  I would delete them but they keep me entertained with the driveler is slow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Obviously you arent friends with alot of folks under 30.  I would delete them but they keep me entertained with the driveler is slow.



Nope, all my friends are old.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, all my friends are old.



  

Old is a bad word.  Seasoned sounds better..


All of the wifes friends call me old


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, all my friends are old.



All your rowdy friends have rowdied on down huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, mud, I noticed my heater hasnt been working very good as of late.  Night before last I did a "hot flush" on whole coolant system.  A little nasty stuff came out.  Last night when I FINALLY made it home I decided to unhook the heater core lines and flush it by itself.. sweet mother of pearl at the nasty that came out of there.   Heater worked great today...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> All your rowdy friends have rowdied on down huh?


Yep, its down right depressing.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, mud, I noticed my heater hasnt been working very good as of late.  Night before last I did a "hot flush" on whole coolant system.  A little nasty stuff came out.  Last night when I FINALLY made it home I decided to unhook the heater core lines and flush it by itself.. sweet mother of pearl at the nasty that came out of there.   Heater worked great today...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm ready for lunch, my pop tart done ran out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hfg?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hdm03??????????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Mudtryer?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know this is completely random but....   I love logging on facebook and seeing these idiot air their laundry for everyone to see.  Everything from baby mama drama to threats.  Its entertaining to me.  Glad me and the wife have a drama free policy!!
> All of our friends know "There will be no drama between the front and the back door of this house.  If you have drama leave it at home or be asked to go home."



The ones that post "vague" stuff kills me!


mudracing101 said:


> You will learn Mr. H is a man of few words... till you get him around a fire and on the back of a tailgate wif some oysters
> _*ya got that right!*_
> I dont like dramas either, im a comedy or an action guy myself.


 


mudracing101 said:


> Nope, all my friends are old.


 thank you.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Old is a bad word.  Seasoned sounds better..
> 
> 
> All of the wifes friends call me old





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, mud, I noticed my heater hasnt been working very good as of late.  Night before last I did a "hot flush" on whole coolant system.  A little nasty stuff came out.  Last night when I FINALLY made it home I decided to unhook the heater core lines and flush it by itself.. sweet mother of pearl at the nasty that came out of there.   Heater worked great today...


I love a shade tree mechanic!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs, you know i aint got a shade tree


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Supposed to be filling in the pond this weekend too.  IF it dries out enough...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Turkey "tacos" and a coke zero fer lunch...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you know i aint got a shade tree


 good ones don't even need one................
stawk, stawk, stawk, I was just looking at your place of work on Google Earth, I know exactly where you is now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> good ones don't even need one................
> stawk, stawk, stawk, I was just looking at your place of work on Google Earth, I know exactly where you is now!



  be carefull there is  a sharp right hand turn coming from your house..


it looks alot diff compared to the google image doesnt it?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> be carefull there is  a sharp right hand turn coming from your house..
> 
> 
> it looks alot diff compared to the google image doesnt it?


your WORK? I'd just turn ...............oh wait............... nevermind, yeah, it does........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> your WORK? I'd just turn ...............oh wait............... nevermind, yeah, it does........



  Iv warned yall im 1/2 literate.  Goggle prolly makes my work place look better.  The outside is a hot mess and Im not cleaning up out there as cold as its been.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm here now......before I wasn't; now I is.






PM sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm here now......before I wasn't; now I is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yiou stay busy with pms dont ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone heard the new Tim Mcgraw (i think it was him) song.  Dont even sound like country.  More along the lines of pop..  Kinda annoyed me hearing that on my country station..
I have pop stations programmed in to my radio and country stations programmed.  I dont need a hybrid!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2014)

How long have you owned that hybrid hfh. Is it a Volt or one of dem Priusses?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

It's a Priusses.  He like to get manicures and then go cruising


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How long have you owned that hybrid hfh. Is it a Volt or one of dem Priusses?


Its a blue Prius.  Wanna go fer a ride? 


hdm03 said:


> It's a Priusses.  He like to get manicures and then go cruising



You jealous bro?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, girlfrand!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know this is completely random but....   I love logging on facebook and seeing these idiot air their laundry for everyone to see.  Everything from baby mama drama to threats.  Its entertaining to me.  Glad me and the wife have a drama free policy!!
> All of our friends know "There will be no drama between the front and the back door of this house.  If you have drama leave it at home or be asked to go home."



We hate drama too! That's why we don't talk to most of our family! 



mudracing101 said:


> Nope, all my friends are old.



So are mine…………….both of them!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

No jealousy here......take KyDawg for a ride; he'll like it


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its a blue Prius.  Wanna go fer a ride?
> 
> 
> You jealous bro?



You married to Nancy Botwin???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We hate drama too! That's why we don't talk to most of our family!
> 
> 
> 
> So are mine…………….both of them!





I only talk to a select few family members alsol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You married to Nancy Botwin???



That went over my head...   WAY over my head.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That went over my head...   WAY over my head.



Keebs will know


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2014)

I dont like hybrids, I had a hybrid cow one time and it bit me on the knee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Keebs will know


KEEBS?!?! I need you to translate...


KyDawg said:


> I dont like hybrids, I had a hybrid cow one time and it bit me on the knee.



Is that the same cow that ate your boots?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't get it either


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> The ones that post "vague" stuff kills me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That too, really reallly vague stuff, if you cant air it all out just shut up

Mexican food, i'm miserable, i ate too much.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont like hybrids, I had a hybrid cow one time and it bit me on the knee.



Is your knee ok KyDawg?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That too, really reallly vague stuff, if you cant air it all out just shut up
> 
> Mexican food, i'm miserable, i ate too much.



did you carry your daughter with you?

Did she ask any silly questions?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Is your knee ok KyDawg?



His titanium knee is fine.. the cows teeth are a hot mess...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont like hybrids, I had a hybrid cow one time and it bit me on the knee.



KyDawg, your cows are NOT very well behaved. Eatin shoes, bitin knees. Youon't me to come up there and straighten em out fo ya


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Is your knee ok KyDawg?



Need an update on KyDawg's knee


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KyDawg, your cows are NOT very well behaved. Eatin shoes, bitin knees. Youon't me to come up there and straighten em out fo ya



His goats and chickens aren't much better.  KyDawg is in way over his head.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KyDawg, your cows are NOT very well behaved. Eatin shoes, bitin knees. Youon't me to come up there and straighten em out fo ya



Oh no Mis Hornet I am afraid they would get angry and snarl thier teeth and snap at you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you carry your daughter with you?
> 
> Did she ask any silly questions?


Nope, carried the wife, she just looks silly.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> KyDawg, your cows are NOT very well behaved. Eatin shoes, bitin knees. Youon't me to come up there and straighten em out fo ya


I'm beginning to think Ky dont know the diff. between his cows and goats.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Oh no Mis Hornet I am afraid they would get angry and snarl thier teeth and snap at you.



Teach dem cow some manners. Ya hear.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, carried the wife, she just looks silly.
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think Ky dont know the diff. between his cows and goats.



Well.... she was sitting next to you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well.... she was sitting next to you



She was sitting in front of me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2014)

Afternoon Charlie


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor KyDawg


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

rhbama3+ is  here again.. I hope he says hello this time


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2014)

Howdy Martin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Poor KyDawg


Somebody should buy his cow a muzzle.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> rhbama3+ is  here again.. I hope he says hello this time



Afternoon Bama


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2014)

I would get rid of those cows but I kneed the money, for medical bills from getting bit and knocked down by them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I would get rid of those cows but I kneed the money, for medical bills from getting bit and knocked down by them.



They may have mad cow disease.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey string how did your pops do out there?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

rhbama your gonna hurt my feelings iffin you dont say hey.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2014)

About time for yall tryers to try.  I've retired.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I would get rid of those cows but I kneed the money, for medical bills from getting bit and knocked down by them.



Maybe you should get some gold fish


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

I quit trying.  Keebs skeered me out of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2014)

Angry cow disease.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Maybe you should get some gold fish



He would get per.. purr.  puhr... Grrr them fish with teef that look like breams


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Maybe you should get some gold fish



Yeah they smile back……. so they are friendly…...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Keebs will know


 I had to think about it!!!!!! Knew the name was familiar, but couldn't place it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> KEEBS?!?! I need you to translate...


look up a series called "Weeds", I didn't like it at first then I got "hooked" on it, then it got silly again, I haven't watched it in a long time now..........


mudracing101 said:


> That too, really reallly vague stuff, _*if you cant air it all out just shut up*_
> 
> Mexican food, i'm miserable, i ate too much.


EXACTLY!!
Poor office folks............ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> KyDawg, your cows are NOT very well behaved. Eatin shoes, bitin knees. Youon't me to come up there and straighten em out fo ya


ROAD TRIP!


KyDawg said:


> Oh no Mis Hornet I am afraid they would get angry and snarl thier teeth and snap at you.


PuhLeeze, we'd snarl & snap back, whatchutalkinbout!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dont look now Hfg, but Bama left again.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I had to think about it!!!!!! Knew the name was familiar, but couldn't place it!
> 
> look up a series called "Weeds", I didn't like it at first then I got "hooked" on it, then it got silly again, I haven't watched it in a long time now..........
> 
> ...



I stopped watching it after a while but my hubby finished all the seasons. It did get weird after a while but in the 1st season I was 



hfh here's a video for the theme song to it…..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey string how did your pops do out there?



Not too hot. They killed 22(all gadwals ) the first morning, and then only scratched out 3-4 everyday for the next three days.

The times I've been out there, it's not a good day if we don't come back with a minimum 15-20 birds, teal, lots of pintails, mallards, gadwals.

Don't know what was going on out there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont look now Hfg, but Bama left again.



Hes getting a little antisocial.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Not too hot. They killed 22(all gadwals ) the first morning, and then only scratched out 3-4 everyday for the next three days.
> 
> The times I've been out there, it's not a good day if we don't come back with a minimum 15-20 birds, teal, lots of pintails, mallards, gadwals.
> 
> Don't know what was going on out there.



I'd be happy with that hunt.      Juss sayin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs.


 Hiya Charlie!


Crickett said:


> I stopped watching it after a while but my hubby finished all the seasons. It did get weird after a while but in the 1st season I was
> 
> 
> 
> hfh here's a video for the theme song to it…..


 That theme song..................


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> That theme song..................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

my tummy hurts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

And i still dont get the weeds reference....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Think Ill go stawk the Political forum.. Yall pray fer me..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

peeked in.. Scared the mess outta me.  Had to leave.. worse 10ish minutes of my life..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

now Im here alone with hdm03-...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> now Im here alone with hdm03-...



How you doing?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And i still dont get the weeds reference....


Nancy Botwin drove a blue Prius


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> How you doing?



Better, thanks for asking... and yourself?\


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Better, thanks for asking... and yourself?\



I'm a little cold; want to snuggle since no one is here?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2014)

Going to go count all the cold cows I can see.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm a little cold; want to snuggle since no one is here?



Im sorry your cold But I must refuse.  Mud strang martin or someone else might get the wrong idea and become rather jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nancy Botwin drove a blue Prius



Oh... , no thanks her hubbies have the habit of waking up dead from what I read...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Going to go count all the cold cows I can see.



Don't count the cold cows that you can't see.


You should check on the goats as well; but be careful.


Is it too cold to race the chickens?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn hear nothin yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey; I see Jeff C.+!

I was about to start a thread asking if you were alright and then another thread asking about your new screen name.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome back jeff..  glad you defrosteded


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey; I see Jeff C.+!
> 
> I was about to start a thread asking if you were alright and then another thread asking about your new screen name.



Thinkin about changin it. Just PM to see what I'm thinkin about.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Welcome back jeff..  glad you defrosteded



Thank ya! I'm burnin up now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about changin it. Just PM to see what I'm thinkin about.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya! I'm burnin up now.



Yu sitting on TP's couch too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

Naw......like I said, I haven't heard nothin yet. 

This is balmy compared to the 2-3* I was in last night and this mornin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

No sir, anything under 50 is too cold.. Thats why I live in SOUTH GEORGIA..  I wasnt aware the plates had shifted and we ended up in the arctic..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Please let us know when you hear something.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Its too quiet in here today....  Hmd03- ran everyone off


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Please let us know when you hear something.



That's very nice of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Please let us know when you hear something.





Workin2Hunt said:


> That's very nice of you.



I'm still waiting, will let y'all know!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn hear nothin yet.


CHIEEEFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That's very nice of you.




And it is nice of you to acknowledge my niceness. 

I hope you have a super evening.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeffro!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!




     

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBSYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!



YOUR HIGHNESS!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

I heard somethin hdm03+......PM sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

don open it hdm03-, its  trap


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBSYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> YOUR HIGHNESS!!!!


    


Jeff C. said:


> I heard somethin hdm03+......PM sent.


 you're welcome..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

I heard it's gonna warm up too, h_f_h.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard it's gonna warm up too, h_f_h.



I hope so.  Im willing to bet come July and August we will have warmed up a couple of degrees


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome..........



YOU GOT IT!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C.+; with the proper treatment it should clear up.  Please go to the clinic.

PM replied to


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> YOU GOT IT!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Is Mud here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope so.  Im willing to bet come July and August we will have warmed up a couple of degrees



Next week back in the 50's. Then dropping again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

Uh Oh!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Gonna go get a new computer for the  house, any suggestions?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Chief


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2014)

no?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna go get a new computer for the  house, any suggestions?



Depends on you needs and desires..  Thats all I know...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, I got good news and bad news.

The good news is......I'm going to be flying out more often and working more.
















































The bad news is......I'm going to be flying out more often and working more.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna go get a new computer for the  house, any suggestions?



This is what I have and I love it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Depends on you needs and desires..  Thats all I know...



I know you want a good processor and ALOT of RAM..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Chief



I needed that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Depends on you needs and desires..  Thats all I know...



I heard this new windows 8 is a pain, but everywhere i go thats all i see.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

That stinks Jeff.
Congrats Jeff


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm flying out on Friday Jeff C.+; I'll see you at the airport.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I heard this new windows 8 is a pain, but everywhere i go thats all i see.



My mom has it on her computer.  I like XP MUCH more.

Maybe given some time on 8 I might like it more but at this point it hasnt impressed me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna go get a new computer for the  house, any suggestions?



I'd have one custom built with the least amount of junk on it that you will never use or need. Also, with the OS of your choice. JMO.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Mud, I dont know if we have any computer GURUs here.  That might be a good question for the on topic crowd


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My mom has it on her computer.  I like XP MUCH more.
> 
> Maybe given some time on 8 I might like it more but at this point it hasnt impressed me



I am ignorant of alot of things when it comes to computers, anti-virus, setting them up and so on.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

I have windows 7 at work and home........hate it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> i'd have one custom built with the least amount of junk on it that you will never use or need. Also, with the os of your choice. Jmo.



os??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm flying out on Friday Jeff C.+; I'll see you at the airport.



I'll mostly only fly out on Sunday afternoons and return on Wednesdays. Sorry I won't be able to see you hdm03+.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I am ignorant of alot of things when it comes to computers, anti-virus, setting them up and so on.



AVG is as good as any anti virus IMO.  setup is plug and play pretty simple.  Jeff actually gave some very good advice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> os??



Operating system. You like XP or maybe Vista, don't care for Windows 8, have them install what you want.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll mostly only fly out on Sunday afternoons and return on Wednesdays. Sorry I won't be able to see you hdm03+.



I'll leave something for you.  Be on the look out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I am ignorant of alot of things when it comes to computers, anti-virus, setting them up and so on.



That's why you go to some Geek type custom builder. Tell them what your needs for the computer are and what you will be ultimately using it for and have it built with those specific needs. There's just too much junk on them nowadays, IMO for my needs. I'm basic, but I can add to it what I need, not what they think I need or want. If that makes sense?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Honestly it all depends on what your going to do.  If your going to be watching alot of video or playing games (i doubt seriously) youll need a good video card.  Normal every day people use.  Pretty much any new computer will do whatever you want/need.   Most of the time computers are alot more capable of doing stuff than we are.  
me and the wife purchased a $500 lap top 7 years ago.. Worked great untill the wife busted the screen.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll leave something for you.  Be on the look out.



Thank you....I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh!


look at you!


mudracing101 said:


> Gonna go get a new computer for the  house, any suggestions?


Talk to "Tiny", tell'em I sent ya...........   he's the go to computer dude!


Jeff C. said:


> Well, I got good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is......I'm going to be flying out more often and working more.
> The bad news is......I'm going to be flying out more often and working more.


flying is good, no more rentals to return, right? Work, eh, it's work...... congrats!


mudracing101 said:


> I heard this new windows 8 is a pain, but everywhere i go thats all i see.


talk to Tiny............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> My mom has it on her computer.  I like XP MUCH more.
> 
> Maybe given some time on 8 I might like it more but at this point it hasnt impressed me


I LOVED XP............ on Windows 7 now, still like XP...........dread upgrading........



Jeff C. said:


> I'd have one custom built with the least amount of junk on it that you will never use or need. Also, with the OS of your choice. JMO.





mudracing101 said:


> I am ignorant of alot of things when it comes to computers, anti-virus, setting them up and so on.


 I done told you, talk to Tiny! sheesh!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> AVG is as good as any anti virus IMO.  setup is plug and play pretty simple.  Jeff actually gave some very good advice.


Can i download avg or buy it from the store?


Jeff C. said:


> Operating system. You like XP or maybe Vista, don't care for Windows 8, have them install what you want.



Ah, got to get one pretty quick, guess i better do some homework.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

hdm03- and Jeff C.+ are geo cacheing


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2014)

Gotta go, its 5 , i'll hollar tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03- and Jeff C.+ are geo cacheing



Well; there is another one that I didn't get today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Can i download avg or buy it from the store?
> 
> 
> Ah, got to get one pretty quick, guess i better do some homework.



AVG is a free download.  HOWEVER MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT DOWNLOAD IT FROM A 3rd PARTY.  I wasnt paying attention and got a virus.  Took me 1/2 a day to get rid of...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wait......I get it now!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2014)

later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.avg.com/us-en/homepage


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.avg.com/us-en/free-antivirus-download


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go, its 5 , i'll hollar tomorrow.


Let's roll BayBay, time to find some Ice!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Keebs, why you call tiny tiny when he isnt so tiny?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Bye mud, bye keebs, bye hdm03-


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff fa fa, If I may ask.  Exactly what kind of work do you do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa, If I may ask.  Exactly what kind of work do you do?



Catch yall later, Keebs and Mud! 

I am a Utility tech for WWE and some other local sports and entertainment functions in the Atlanta area. Basically, responsible for setting up all the necessary eqpt. for a TV broadcast. And keep everything firing on all cylinders during the show.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch yall later, Keebs and Mud!
> 
> I am a Utility tech for WWE and some other local sports and entertainment functions in the Atlanta area. Basically, responsible for setting up all the necessary eqpt. for a TV broadcast. And keep everything firing on all cylinders during the show.



Honestly, sounds like a pretty cool job.   Wanna trade?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2014)

Im out.  You all have a good night and try to stay warm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im out.  You all have a good night and try to stay warm.



Take care!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna go get a new computer for the  house, any suggestions?



macbook with macword on it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well it looks like the driveling type threads must be getting frozen lately as they are getting slower and slower in participation these past few days.

Well either way, I have been trying to do my part in keeping it alive on the early shift anyway.  

Now where is Gobblin and several cups of his fresh brewed HOT coffee?  I just went outside to walk the dog and dang it is cold out there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2014)

Since you asked here it is


----------



## kracker (Jan 23, 2014)

Morning y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good morning. Sausage,egg and cheese, lg. hashbrowns, coke. Two shirts, jacket, Bring on Friday eve!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmmmmmm, Post 700, To be or not to be, that is the question!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

I say .......To Be!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

And so it shall be.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Morning folks.

Muds on something this morning...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Muds on something this morning...



Morning Leroy, you got them goats yet??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

#goodmorning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Leroy, you got them goats yet??



No,  Keebs sold me homing goats..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

I had a guy try to convince me yesterday that you could look at deer dropping and tell the gender of the deer...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2014)

morning, back to


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a guy try to convince me yesterday that you could look at deer dropping and tell the gender of the deer...



Thats what i've been told.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> morning, back to



Do you feel better today??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good Morning Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do you feel better today??


no......... but have to much to get done to be out sick.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no......... but have to much to get done to be out sick.......



Hope you get/feel better soon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no......... but have to much to get done to be out sick.......


Morning maam
Did you follow the Doctors orders maam?


Hope you get to feeling better..




HEY MRS H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning Mrs. Hawtnet


Hey!


Keebs said:


> no......... but have to much to get done to be out sick.......









havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning maam
> Did you follow the Doctors orders maam?
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Happy Happy Happy.......mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Happy Happy.......mornin!



Hey you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey you!



 Well well well......looky there! Mronin schweety!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> morning, back to



 OOOPS!!!!! 

Not feewin good?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Mudroooooo.......


h_f_hhhhhh.......


Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Morning Jeff fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Mud got a new avatar.. I like his green shoes and orange hat.  I remember him being slightly more fluffy than that.  and maybe a couple of inches taller.  Must be an older pic..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud got a new avatar.. I like his green shoes and orange hat.  I remember him being slightly more fluffy than that.  and maybe a couple of inches taller.  Must be an older pic..



He's a smart dresser


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

I think i see HDM03- to the left of that pic.. blue shirt and khaki shorts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud got a new avatar.. I like his green shoes and orange hat.  I remember him being slightly more fluffy than that.  and maybe a couple of inches taller.  Must be an older pic..




I recognize them folks. That was a FUN time. Gonna haveta do it again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I recognize them folks. That was a FUN time. Gonna haveta do it again.



If what I hear about your hubby is true I imagine between him, mud and yourself there was a buncha laughs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud got a new avatar.. I like his green shoes and orange hat.  I remember him being slightly more fluffy than that.  and maybe a couple of inches taller.  Must be an older pic..



I was takin the pic silly. Thats Mrs. V, sisnlaw, Mrs. hawtnet and Mr. hawtnet. Jeffro running around in the back plugging up cords to the speed channell booth that me and the Mr. kept unplugging and laughing our heads off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I recognize them folks. That was a FUN time. Gonna haveta do it again.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> If what I hear about your hubby is true I imagine between him, mud and yourself there was a buncha laughs.



Oh yeah, there was.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was takin the pic silly. Thats Mrs. V, sisnlaw, Mrs. hawtnet and Mr. hawtnet. Jeffro running around in the back plugging up cords to the speed channell booth that me and the Mr. kept unplugging and laughing our heads off.



I knew who errbody was.  well cept sisnlaw  Actually thought that might be your daughter.  
That was mean doing that to poor Jeff.  


You didnt even notice hdm03- in the picture....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I knew who errbody was.  well cept sisnlaw  Actually thought that might be your daughter.
> That was mean doing that to poor Jeff.
> 
> 
> You didnt even notice hdm03- in the picture....



We was hoping he wouldnt see us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was takin the pic silly. Thats Mrs. V, sisnlaw, Mrs. hawtnet and Mr. hawtnet. Jeffro running around in the back plugging up cords to the speed channell booth that me and the Mr. kept unplugging and laughing our heads off.



   

Job security baby!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Wife said i woke her up last night talking about ball joints...   strangest thing...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

Mornin y'all! Sittin at the drs office with my son! Bad abdominal pains all night!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Sittin at the drs office with my son! Bad abdominal pains all night!



Hope the little feller is ok.

Morning maam


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife said i woke her up last night talking about ball joints...   strangest thing...



My hubby woke me up one night hollerin "shoot his *bleep*"


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope the little feller is ok.
> 
> Morning maam



I usually can cure it with a coke and a tums but this time it ain't workin for him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I usually can cure it with a coke and a tums but this time it ain't workin for him.



Hopefully its just gas.

 Woman I know went to two hospitals thinking she has a cyst rupture on her ovaries..  Wrong, just a bad case of gas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife said i woke her up last night talking about ball joints...   strangest thing...



  No comment!



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Sittin at the drs office with my son! Bad abdominal pains all night!



Hope everything is all right, lil Cricky!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Where errbody go to?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Everybody is at T.P.'s house.  It is the red one on the left when you get off the exit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Everybody is at T.P.'s house.  It is the red one on the left when you get off the exit.



I just left from there. He was sitting on the 'inside' half of the couch though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Everybody is at T.P.'s house.  It is the red one on the left when you get off the exit.


Wait. First it was blue, then it was green, now it's red


Jeff C. said:


> I just left from there. He was sitting on the 'inside' half of the couch though.


What color did you paint it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I just left from there. He was sitting on the 'inside' half of the couch though.



Is that the flammable half?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where errbody go to?



Now we are at the ER.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Now we are at the ER.



Dang it. Winder?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it. Winder?



Athens


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Athens



Thank goodness. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank goodness.
> Keep us posted.


I will.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Bout time to ate


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Bammmm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. First it was blue, then it was green, now it's red
> 
> What color did you paint it



I just shook it!



hdm03 said:


> Is that the flammable half?



It is now.



Crickett said:


> Now we are at the ER.



Yikes!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Hope hes ok Crickett


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

ry+dert= does not like cotton pickers.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2014)

hay.......

 Crickett.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

He tumps them over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Especially if they are 2 row cotton pickers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

He will tump one over in a ditch.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert, hdm03+


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Especially if they are 2 row cotton pickers.






most folks won't get it


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram.........PM sent

duck pics included


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ry+dert. He's juss a cottonpickin mess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> Nitram.........PM sent
> 
> duck pics included



Somebody got a new necklace?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Dont recon i ever seen no 2 row cotton picker...


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ry+dert. He's juss a cottonpickin mess.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

mystery meat and field pies fur lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ry+dert. He's juss a cottonpickin mess.



 Sposed to do to, too, two, to  's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mystery meat and field pies fur lunch



field pies?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> field pies?



  taste about like that...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

Waiting on X-ray results 



I knew I shouldn't have came back in here at lunch time. I ain't had nuttin to eat all morning & I'm starving!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> field pies?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> taste about like that...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> taste about like that...



 







 = ry+dert style, mrs hornet22.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder if those two row cotton pickers commence to cotton picking after you turn them over in a ditch and get them back out?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Correction that was chicken.  I would swore pork tenderloin but wifey said it was chicken.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03+.....calling hdm03+, need assistance with two row cotton picker, come to ditch please!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody got a new necklace?



I got one ill post later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I got one ill post later.



The wording of that was scary enough.  Then it being post 777 made it worse..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ry+dert. He's juss a cottonpickin mess.



 I git it now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I got one ill post later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

I am going to FIRE hdm03+.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I git it now


  I still dont get it.


Jeff C. said:


> I am going to FIRE hdm03+.



Can you fire migmack for his avatar also?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still dont get it.
> 
> 
> Can you fire migmack for his avatar also?



Thinkin about suspending Pattywack without pay, if nothin else!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

There is this lil dude on the WWE that is a Pennsylvania hillbilly. We were eating in catering and some people were talking about being vegetarians. He said, "Why would anybody want to just eat animal food?"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I am going to FIRE hdm03+.





Jeff C. said:


> There is this lil dude on the WWE that is a Pennsylvania hillbilly. We were eating in catering and some people were talking about being vegetarians. He said, "Why would anybody want to just eat animal food?"






Now tell us bout the Divas


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess I don't understand cotton humor?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Rydert hates cotton pickers and Jeff got a fire.  Other than that Im confused.  Sorry I can help hdm03-


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Now tell us bout the Divas





hdm03 said:


> What did I miss?




That is a No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What did I miss?





hdm03 said:


> I guess I don't understand cotton humor?



Don't let the door hit you in da butt, buddy ol pal!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That is a No No:



but Jeff, sharing is caring or caring is sharing or something like that..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for trying hfg.  That was really nice of you.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't let the door hit you in da butt, buddy ol pal!



That's hurtful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks for trying hfg.  That was really nice of you.



I try from time to time.  Dont tell anyone.  And please dont PM me.  Your last Pm gave me worse nightmares than Mattechs selfie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's hurtful



You deserted me when I needed you most!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Keebs, we need an update on how you feel
Crickett hows the boy maam?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You deserted me when I needed you most!



I'm sorry pumpkin'  Now come here and let's hug it out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Unread Private Message.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm sorry pumpkin'  Now come here and let's hug it out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Go for it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

this thread just got awkward... even for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this thread just got awkward... even for me



Pshhhhh....you ain't seen nuttin yet! Wait til you get to KeebsMudfest.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pshhhhh....you ain't seen nuttin yet! Wait til you get to KeebsMudfest.



As long as you and hdm03- dont get to carried away...






I might get jealous


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

ry+dert is back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> As long as you and hdm03- dont get to carried away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2014)

fish(bass)......french fries....sweet tea.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> Nitram.........PM sent
> 
> duck pics included



No PM received.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The wording of that was scary enough.  Then it being post 777 made it worse..



I'm not sure yall ready for this one...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2014)

We dont have any cotton gins up here. So nobody grows cotton.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Great pic lil Strang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not sure yall ready for this one...



good job Nitram/martin/strang jr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

I feel sorry for the other 3, strang-3 4891.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We dont have any cotton gins up here. So nobody grows cotton.



You've still got plenty cotton pickers though, Pops.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel sorry for the other 3, strang-3 4891.



He just tossed them on the ground.. No respect for them poor little birds.  I bet hey was the coolest birds in the sky till he chooteded em


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He just tossed them on the ground.. No respect for them poor little birds.



Didn't have no more room on the necklace, guess I coulda held em with my teeth.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good job Nitram/martin/strang jr.





Jeff C. said:


> I feel sorry for the other 3, strang-3 4891.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Didn't have no more room on the necklace, guess I coulda held em with my teeth.







You had belt loops.  You  could have had a necklace AND a belt...  You would have started a new trend.  Sorry you missed your chance to make strang Sr. jealous


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Didn't have no more room on the necklace, guess I coulda held em with my teeth.



You could have had the full ensemble and clipped them to your ears and had 2 bracelets and a hat, 2, two, to, too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You had belt loops.  You  could have had a necklace AND a belt...  You would have started a new trend.  Sorry you missed your chance to make strang Sr. jealous





Jeff C. said:


> You could have had the full ensemble and clipped them to your ears and had 2 bracelets and a hat, 2, two, to, too.



Ole martin, hes a good shot best I can tell.  A nice guy.  not a creative bone in his body...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not sure yall ready for this one...






Is that a drake canvasback I see? That baby needs to be on somebody's wall.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Make sure ya'll stop for a second


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Is that a drake canvasback I see? That baby needs to be on somebody's wall.



It is...and its going the guys wall that shot it.  We had huge groups working us but they wouldn't make that fatal pass.  Needed some canvasback decoys.  Next year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Is that a drake canvasback I see? That baby needs to be on somebody's wall.



X2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> It is...and its going the guys wall that shot it.  We had huge groups working us but they wouldn't make that fatal pass.  Needed some canvasback decoys.  Next year.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> It is...and its going the guys wall that shot it.  We had huge groups working us but they wouldn't make that fatal pass.  Needed some canvasback decoys.  Next year.



Hopefully so man. That's one I really want to knock off the list.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Make sure ya'll stop for a second



Will you tell me when I can go again?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mud, Jeff C., Hankus, Hornet22 = BUSTED.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Will you tell me when I can go again?



You may go now.  Thanks for stopping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, Jeff C., Hankus, Hornet22 = BUSTED.



Wait til skooby get's there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Think I will grow a strang/4891 Dynasty beard, hdm03+.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Pulled pork, squash casserole, mashed taters and gravey , bisquit and tea.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will grow a strang/4891 Dynasty beard, hdm03+.



Shoulda heard the feed chuckle i was working those divers with on my new uncle si call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Shoulda heard the feed chuckle i was working those divers with on my new uncle si call.



Hey Jack.....that's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pulled pork, squash casserole, mashed taters and gravey , bisquit and tea.



Light lunch, eh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

Tacos...not taco bell tacos, no habla ingles tacos from the local mexican supermarket.  Man those things were good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pulled pork, squash casserole, mashed taters and gravey , bisquit and tea.



yeah I dont like you much right now...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You may go now.  Thanks for stopping.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will grow a strang/4891 Dynasty beard, hdm03+.



Me too, to, 2, two, tu-tu........I'm going to stop having Strang shave my back as well


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Light lunch, eh?


Yes sir, no salad


havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah I dont like you much right now...



 I thought we was tight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Me too, to, 2, two, tu-tu........I'm going to stop having Strang shave my back as well



Could you give migmag stranger number PLEASE


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, no salad
> 
> 
> I thought we was tight.



Sorry.  We are.  The big green jealousy monster was speaking.  Please forgive me


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Shoulda heard the feed chuckle i was working those divers with on my new uncle si call.


Gotta hail call those divers Nitram. 


Nitram4891 said:


> Tacos...not taco bell tacos, no habla ingles tacos from the local mexican supermarket.  Man those things were good.


 Sounds goooood!


hdm03 said:


> Me too, to, 2, two, tu-tu........I'm going to stop having Strang shave my back as well


 I'll never forget all those saturday nights.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

BTW, I had some brunswick stew from Pippins BBQ fo lunch. Goodness gracious is was goot.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'll never forget all those saturday nights.



They were magical


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Gotta hail call those divers Nitram.
> 
> Sounds goooood!
> 
> I'll never forget all those saturday nights.





hdm03 said:


> They were magical





havin_fun_huntin said:


> this thread just got awkward... even for me



yup, still a little awkward...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, still a little awkward...



Them boys are actin funny, not funny ha ha, but funny.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Mud is being hurtful again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah, thats what Carl said.  Bet I dont get in a duck blind with either of em


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ya'll play purdy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry, i'll send an apology pm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Not going to even try ..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Crap, didnt plan on that happenin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03- l;ove pms


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

real picture of justin bieber arrested for drunk driving

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Beq0rw2CUAAq2yA.jpg


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm gone. See ya'll tomorrowday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gone. See ya'll tomorrowday.



Bye.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Mud done skeered errbody off


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.



Same thing that causes 100% of all deaths.  lack of oxygen to the brain.. DUH


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still dont get it.





hdm03 said:


> I guess I don't understand cotton humor?



Bless y'alls hearts! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, we need an update on how you feel
> Crickett hows the boy maam?



Just now got home! He's fine! Just needs to go sit on the potty for a while!  Poor fellar was in some pain this morning! 

Finally got something to eat…..Chickle Fila


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bless y'alls hearts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this is a little personal but does he have constipation issues alot?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know this is a little personal but does he have constipation issues alot?



Maybe this would have been better asked in PM..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe this would have been better asked in PM..



Unread Private Message.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Unread Private Message.



back to you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Think it is Irish coffee time!

Oh......bye mrs.hornet22!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad all is well lil Cricky.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> real picture of justin bieber arrested for drunk driving
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Beq0rw2CUAAq2yA.jpg



That is an awesome car he drivin'.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> That is an awesome car he drivin'.



 should known you was a ford fan too..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

i got a good feeling mud is gonna come in here around 445 and tell us bye.  he aint being nice or social taday.  Done hurt hdm03-'s feelings something fierce and made me jealous over his lunch..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Went for a Scottish Irish coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Went for a Scottish Irish coffee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Went for a Scottish Irish coffee.



You cna say that again


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder if Jeff C.+ went for that Scottish Irish coffee???? 

Need an update.  Please send me a PM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I wonder if Jeff C.+ went for that Scottish Irish coffee????
> 
> Need an update.  Please send me a PM



now you just sound desperate


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know this is a little personal but does he have constipation issues alot?



Yep! I have to keep Miralax in the cabinet all the time! Just didn't realize he needed it cause he told me he's been going fine! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe this would have been better asked in PM..



Sorry I had to go build a fire! 



Jeff C. said:


> Think it is Irish coffee time!



I'll take one! 



Jeff C. said:


> Glad all is well lil Cricky.



Thank you Jeff! 

Hey you know that pic of you, Cort & Jag that was posted a loooonnnngggg time ago??? I just now understand that pic after reading what you do for a living…..It makes sense now!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> now you just sound desperate



It's been a rough day.........my feelings have been hurt a lot today........give me a hug?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It's been a rough day.........my feelings have been hurt a lot today........give me a hug?



You promise not to do anything funny?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep! I have to keep Miralax in the cabinet all the time! Just didn't realize he needed it cause he told me he's been going fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah....and she OWES us a rematch!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You promise not to do anything funny?



Funny "ha ha"? Or just funny?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C.+ is a professional wrestler?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....and she OWES us a rematch!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

And by looking at that pic; he isn't very good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Shuga dont visit no more.  Think maybe a sent her a flirty fae once and skeered her off.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C.+ is a professional wrestler?



He lost dat match in that pitcher.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Funny "ha ha"? Or just funny?



No No:  nothing funny. in any way..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  nothing funny. in any way..



It'll be funnier now that you told him that.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  nothing funny. in any way..



We'll just play it by ear......


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

Why yes, I think I will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And by looking at that pic; he isn't very good!



OH Really????


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shuga dont visit no more.  Think maybe a sent her a flirty fae once and skeered her off.



She's got 3 kids & she's working a full time job as a nurse. I'd say she has a good excuse for not visiting.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OH Really????



Now Chief we all know that Jag did most of the work there. You just jumped in for a photo op!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

I would call this winning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She's got 3 kids & she's working a full time job as a nurse. I'd say she has a good excuse for not visiting.



Amen.......Just sent her a text!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She's got 3 kids & she's working a full time job as a nurse. I'd say she has a good excuse for not visiting.


Dont take long to do a fly by hello 


Crickett said:


> Now Chief we all know that Jag did most of the work there. You just jumped in for a photo op!



I bet your right


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

The real Champion there that is not seen is MizT who was takin the pics, considering she just met Shuga Plum for the 1st time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Later Mud!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got busy, gotta go, later y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont take long to do a fly by hello



 It does when you aint got the time! 
Wait til that youngin of yours gets here….you will see! 




Jeff C. said:


> The real Champion there that is not seen is MizT who was takin the pics, considering she just met Shuga Plum for the 1st time.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Later Mud!!





mudracing101 said:


> Got busy, gotta go, later y'all.



ok that's just skeery


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Later Mud!!



Youre good.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

Mud gone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> ok that's just skeery





mudracing101 said:


> Youre good.



Ain't that somethin?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that somethin?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 23, 2014)

bye-bye


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2014)

later strang


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



I wasn't even tryin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> bye-bye



TaTa 8442627+.......have a good Thurstday evenin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got busy, gotta go, later y'all.


 me too........ and still don't feel good....


Crickett said:


> ok that's just skeery


 naw, Chief's just good like that!
(glad the kidlett is better!)


Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that somethin?


why yes, yes you are!
Later ya'll........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me too........ and still don't feel good....
> 
> naw, Chief's just good like that!
> (glad the kidlett is better!)
> ...



C ya later darlin...hope you get to feelin better!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Bye mud
Bye Keebs
Bye string


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2014)

Im gone too.  Everyone have a good night.  Stay warm and BEHAVE!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me too........ and still don't feel good....
> 
> naw, Chief's just good like that!
> (glad the kidlett is better!)
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gone too.  Everyone have a good night.  Stay warm and BEHAVE!



Sorry....catch you later skooby!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bless y'alls hearts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checked in to see if any updates. Glad he's OK!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just checked in to see if any updates. Glad he's OK!



Thank you! 

Athens Regional was sooooo good to him today! That was the 1st time we have ever used them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad to see he's doing better, Crickett!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Athens Regional was sooooo good to him today! That was the 1st time we have ever used them.



You did good young grasshopper. We will go the miles to get to a good hospital. Winder.No No: Took the boy there with a collapsed lung. He stayed there for a week only to be sent by ambulance to Scottish rite to stay for 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just dropped in to post something but there is way too many popo's on here tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Goodnight !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I just dropped in to post something but there is way too many popo's on here tonight.


Just keeping an eye on things........You got something to hide??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just keeping an eye on things........You got something to hide??



No sir. Not at all. I'll see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2014)

Bad cold outside.  Warm up the inside


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2014)

TGIF FOR SURE !!!!


Gobblin, I agree that it was so cold at 4:45 AM this morning when I took the dog out that my fingers froze to the side of my coffee cup.  She did her business really quickly and wanted to come back inside immediately.  I don't blame her either.

Weatherman just said that it would be a blustery 30 degrees at noon today!!!    I might need to wear my heavy duty thermals all day today just to keep my assets warm.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Howdy folks.  

Looks like the MIB and MIR got bored last night.  I looked in but got skeered to log in and post anything.  Kinda like when you see a cop behind you and you get nervous even tho you havent done anything wrong...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Looks like the MIB and MIR got bored last night.  I looked in but got skeered to log in and post anything.  Kinda like when you see a cop behind you and you get nervous even tho you havent done anything wrong...



Good morning, It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did come in last night and immediately started getting harrassed by the po po, "You got something to hide?" . I said no sir and got the heck out of here, glad he didnt look inside the tool box or under the seat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bad cold outside.  Warm up the inside



Worked outside most of the night.... I be cold tadeaf!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did come in last night and immediately started getting harrassed by the po po, "You got something to hide?" . I said no sir and got the heck out of here, glad he didnt look inside the tool box or under the seat



'member they have favorites.  You was safe.  Atleast thats what the MIB MIR driveler  #1 said.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello.

Me and Mattech is goin' huntin' again in da mornin'.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Hello.
> 
> Me and Mattech is goin' huntin' again in da mornin'.......



We will go ahead and start taking up a collection for yalls bail money.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

#frozen


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We will go ahead and start taking up a collection for yalls bail money.



Prolly juss have to worry bout me, Matt will run again.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> #frozen



hashtag it's cold outside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Prolly juss have to worry bout me, Matt will run again.



I see who is that brains of that operation.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Cold aint the word for it up here this morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

KyDawg+ is up early takin' care of the goats and what not.  Good morning sir!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

Short day for me!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I see who is that brains of that operation.





hdm03 said:


> Short day for me!



hashtag hdm ain't gotta work long today.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2014)

hashtag I gotta work till 5


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Short day for me!



Isnt every day a short day for you


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

It is to cold to bust ice so I am staying in this morning hdm.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is to cold to bust ice so I am staying in this morning hdm.



Kinda early for you isnt it KyD?  Figured as cold as it is you would be under the cover longer today.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Isnt every day a short day for you



just the bus is short



hashtag shortbus


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda early for you isnt it KyD?  Figured as cold as it is you would be under the cover longer today.



I have usually done a full day's work by this time of the day. It is just to cold today, so I  called in sick.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2014)

hashtag KyDawg done woke up early.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hashtag KyDawg done woke up early.



I aint done it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

hashtag kydawg's livestock done frooze to deaf so he ain't got to worry about them


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I aint done it.


hashtag I seen ya do it.


hdm03 said:


> hashtag kydawg's livestock done frooze to deaf so he ain't got to worry about them



hashtag I feel bad for Kydawgs and his livestock maybe I'll send some flowers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

# Mornin kids!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Afternoon Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Wonder why the wife is cooking bacon this time of day?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

howdy Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Chief.



Evenin Pops!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Mods are sleeping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy Jeff fa fa



Mernin, ha_fu_hu!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mods are sleeping.



We are still watching you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

ha ha fu fu hu hu!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We are still watching you


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> You did good young grasshopper. We will go the miles to get to a good hospital. Winder.No No: Took the boy there with a collapsed lung. He stayed there for a week only to be sent by ambulance to Scottish rite to stay for 3 1/2 weeks.



The kids pediatrician is in Athens & she sent us over to Athens Regional. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Looks like the MIB and MIR got bored last night.  I looked in but got skeered to log in and post anything.  Kinda like when you see a cop behind you and you get nervous even tho you havent done anything wrong...



I made a deputy mad Wednesday night coming back from church. It was around 9pm & I had a major migraine. A car headed toward me had his high beams on & did not dim them so I turned my on. He turned his off just before he got past me then quickly did a u turn behind me. I noticed then that it was a cop. Jerk tail gated me for a few miles then pulled off into a neighborhood. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> We will go ahead and start taking up a collection for yalls bail money.



My hubby will write the bond for y'all!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We are still watching you



What am I wearing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> What am I wearing?



Not enough


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> What am I wearing?



Denim shorts & a white sweater


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Just my short shorts.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Mornin Miz Hornet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    

That ticks me off to no end! 

I actually had the same thing happen once except he pulled me over. He comes to the window with the obvious bored cop line, "you know why I pulled you over?" 

"No, I dont. Why did you pull me over?"

"You were driving with your bright lights on."

"So were you, that's why I turned mine on."

"Consider this a warning this time."


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

From my modeling days


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That ticks me off to no end!
> 
> I actually had the same thing happen once except he pulled me over. He comes to the window with the obvious bored cop line, "you know why I pulled you over?"
> 
> ...



I was just waiting on him to pull me over. But it's a good thing he didn't I probably would've mouthed off to him & got myself in trouble.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Denim shorts & a white sweater





KyDawg said:


> Mornin Miz Hornet.


Dem cows lickin ice this mornin


Migmack said:


> From my modeling days


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

I think I just lost my breakfast, diner from last night and maybe a little lunch..  Im starting a petition to ban mig mac from having an avatar and posting non game related pics..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Im in da campfire. # haters gonna hate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was just waiting on him to pull me over. But it's a good thing he didn't I probably would've mouthed off to him & got myself in trouble.



Yes maam, I had to bite my tongue hard when he said, "this is a warning".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

Thinkin about going to get a smart phone today!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2014)

hashtag Chief-o gettin' a new phone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about going to get a smart phone today!



A flip phone is not a smart phone jeff fa fa


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> From my modeling days



Wow, bet you could run a mean cutdown call in da blind back in the day


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

hashtag chief don't know what a smart phone be


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about going to get a smart phone today!



Be careful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

I wonder why no women are voting on flyfish's poll?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wonder why no women are voting on flyfish's poll?



You know I would, but I don't have a clue who this people are.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Wow, bet you could run a mean cutdown call in da blind back in the day



I still can.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

My phone was an honor student at Adairville Elementary School.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

KyDawg+ has a bumper sticker on his mini-van


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes I do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone heard how sweet Keebsy is doing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hfg, how do you make it from Cordele to Tifton every day riding thru Turner county. I went to Ashburn and both times i counted 6 sherriff cars with people pulled over tween the county line and Ashburns exit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+ has a bumper sticker on his mini-van



Rumor has it he transports his chickens cows and goats in the minivan.  Said the DOT wont stop him in the minivan


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfg, how do you make it from Cordele to Tifton every day riding thru Turner county. I went to Ashburn and both times i counted 6 sherriff cars with people pulled over tween the county line and Ashburns exit.



Iv been pulled over 2 times in Turner Co.  Both by friends of mine while driving the wifes car.  I run under 80 mph.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I went to Hawkensville one day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been pulled over 2 times in Turner Co.  Both by friends of mine while driving the wifes car.  I run under 80 mph.



I understand do the limit and you'll be fine, but they are definately out in force compared to any other county tween here and hotlanta. They are usually triple in sightings compared to all the other counties put together. Houston is prob. 2nd.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I went to Hawkensville one day.



Did you run into mattech?  He claims to be in that area.  I think hes really just stawkin me


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you run into mattech?  He claims to be in that area.  I think hes really just stawkin me



Might have been the guy I bought them pecans from.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I understand do the limit and you'll be fine, but they are definately out in force compared to any other county tween here and hotlanta. They are usually triple in sightings compared to all the other counties put together. Houston is prob. 2nd.



Oh yeah, Turner Co loves the interstate.  You travel it enough and youll learn where they park and wait.  Some days I may see one and some days I may see literally 10.  Its really fun when Tift, Turner, and Crisp are all out in full force.  Idjits pulled over almost every mile it seems like.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs is at home sick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Is she feeling any better or is she worse?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

hashtag keebs feels like poo


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is she feeling any better or is she worse?



yes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yes



 It was multiple choice ya idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might have been the guy I bought them pecans from.


No more complainin bout not havin boild peanuts. You should bought PEANUTS not pecans, silly
I know more people in Hawkinsville than I do in my little town.  TRUTH!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs is at home sick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is she feeling any better or is she worse?



Uhmmmmmmm......I'll take worse for $200.00, Alex!

How does Keebs feel today?

Ding ding ding

#


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hashtag keebs feels like poo



Hope she aint got da flu.






Make a rhyme erytime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope she aint got da flu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo rhyme is prime!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

The last Kang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

Someone......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

hashtag Mizz Hawtnet is a poet and didn't know it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

hashtag last post; lock er down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Why lock it down?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Mods sleeping again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

hdm03 will you PALEAZZZE shave migmacks back next time ya'll in da blind. 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Somebody start a new one cause this one is all done.


----------

